# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Merkur

## di_zg

curke, zanima me da li imate "friških" iskustava sa doktorima u merkutu (zajčevoj), doktori, praksa kod poroda, beba s mamom, tata na porodu......isl
svaka informacija i preporuka doktora je dobrodošla

----------


## Teta Eta

Imam i to losa!

Carski, pet dana na intenzivnoj (puno porodjaja u isto vrijeme pa je rodiliste bilo zakrceno),  na koju ti nedaju bebu, sestre katastrofa (cast iznimkama koje se daju nabrojati na prste jedne ruke), nakon toga na odjelu uvjeti fantasticni (roaming in, kupaona na dvije rodilje, sobe prekrasne) ali i dalje lose osoblje. Dernjanje sestara po hodnicima i na rodilje je sasvim normalna stvar. Ako ti treba neka pomoc pripremi se da ces pet puta setati simo tamo prije nego sto ti se netko smiluje i pomogne. Npr, meni Anna nije znala uhvatiti bradavicu pa sam trebala koristiti izdajalicu koju je trebalo sterilizirati u djecojoj sobi i oni za to nikad nisu imali vremena (a nije mi bas bilo jednostavno penjati se u krevet nakon carskog prvih dana).

Meni je carski napravio dr Podobnik, kojem sam ja sto posto vjerovala (i zato i isla u Zajcevu) ali ne znam kakva je prica sa vaginalnim porodom. 

Sretno i naoruzaj se zivcima.

----------


## tridesetri

> ali ne znam kakva je prica sa vaginalnim porodom.


jos gora  :Sad:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ne znam jel bi i moje išlo pod friško, prije 11 mjeseci... mene je porađala dr. zmijanac, super je bila. babica isto tako. sestre su sve redom bile simpatične osim jedne poprilično bahate al nju nisam doživljavala. dvije sestre su mi bile velika pomoć oko dojenja. soba odlična. čak i hrana jestiva. rooming in šljaka.
jedina zamjerka je kaj su mi dali drip na porodu, a ionako je sve brzo išlo, no opet niš pretjerano strašno. 
opet bi išla tam.

----------


## Teta Eta

To se zove sreca. Lakse je kada nisi na carskom pa brze izadjes pa onda ako jos imas srece u tih par dana sa sestrama iskustvo nije tako lose (jer stvarno ih ima par dobrih). No nakon tjedan dana.... uh... cak se i kuharica udostojila derati na mene jer nisam jela dorucak u vrijeme kada je ona to zamislila (Anna je prvi puta uspjela uhvatiti cicu i povuci kako treba bas tada!!!).

Za dr. Zmijanac sam i ja cula da je dobra, ali nisam kod nje radjala pa ne mogu nista reci.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja sam bila u merkuru 5 ili 6 dana, nisam više sigurna. samo je ona jedna sestra bila bahata, ostali svi super, komunikativni.... ni ostale cure se nisu niš žalile. a ne znam, to valjda kak im dođe  :?

----------


## danča

pošto sam ja i tamo vodila trudnoću već sam upoznala prije neke doktore. Dr.skalak, dr.Kovačević, dr.zmijanac i dr.Leder su svi super, sestre u bebinim sobama su po meni sve nedoje....! Ima iznimaka. Pedijatrica je super. Meni je najgore iskustvo od tamo što većina sestara neće ili nezna pomoć pri dojenju ( imam uvučene bradavice pa V. nije znao uhvatit ).

----------


## tanja_b

> Za dr. Zmijanac sam i ja cula da je dobra, ali nisam kod nje radjala pa ne mogu nista reci.


Dr Zmijanac je meni pratila drugi dio trudnoće i bila je stvarno super, imam samo najbolje riječi za nju. Nadala sam se da će mi biti i na porodu, ali uletjela sam u nedjelju, u dežurstvo, kod Balenovića (ok, nije ni on bio loš).
MM je bio na porodu sa mnom, to mi je bilo najvažnije. 
Na sestre nisam imala nekih primjedbi. Bilo ih je nekoliko rogatih, to se sjećam. Ali srećom nisam tamo dugo ni ostala (4 dana), pa nisam stigla prikupiti loša iskustva.

----------


## tmama

Pozdrav!Ija na žalost imam loše iskustvo .Bila sam u bolnici 13 dana jer je moja T imala moždano krvarenje za koje su saznala treći dan, tj večer prije nego smo išli doma.Pošto mi ju nisu navečer donjeli, zvala sam ih i nitko nije znao di je moja beba!!! :? Bila je cijela strka i panika! Sestre neljubazne, sve rade preko volje...Čak nam je jedna sestra rekla da pošto smo ja i žena koja je bila samnom u sobi dugo ovdje, da se možemo bacit kroz prozor u rupu ispod sobe...Šta više reć na to.Katastrofa!
p.s. ja sam kao prvorotkinja bez iskustva vidjela od početka da s mojom T nešto nije u redu, jer je stalno plakala, ništa nije htjela jest, znojila se....ali mi je "pametna sestra " rekla da je to normalno za prvo djete!  :Sad:  
NE BI VIŠE NIKAD IŠLA U MERKUR!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tmama

Zaboravila sam spomenut, da kad sam došla rodit fino su me smjestili u box i otišli gledat utakmicu. U 12 sati sve skupa što sam bila tamo, 2 puta me setra pogledala.Na kraju kad sam osjetila da je to to, morala sam moljakat sestru da ode po doktora jer se nešto događa.samo mi je rekla da ja neću još.Nako 10 min kad sam ju uspjela vikanjem na nju ( ne od trudova već od bjesnoće jer se ne želi pomaknut) natjerat da ode po doktora i kad je ovaj došao, samo joj je pokazao očima i rekao "pa šta se tu čeka. Šta niste prije došli po nekog od nas"!!Još mi je beba išla s rukom pored glave, tako da su me na kraju šivali sat i pol bez da su mi dali nešto protiv bolova.  :Mad:

----------


## tridesetri

tmama, sto reci...imamo vrlo slicno iskustvo  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Teta Eta

Uh, ja vam necu pisati detalje ali su bili stvarno fuj.

----------


## Olivija

Evo sam i ja bila prije 11 mjeseci i imam dobro iskustvo. Doduše, ukupno u bolnici sam provela samo 60 sati...

Bila sam 2 sata u boxu, dali su mi samo glukozu (bez dripa), radili epiziotomiju (ja nisam ništa inzistirala). Babica je bila odlična i puno mi je pomogla. Jedini bed je bio što MM nije bio cijelo vrijeme sa mnom jer su njih troje (doc+babica+sestra) imali 11 (!!!) poroda te noći, tako da su ga zvale samo na izgon. Frendica je rodila koji mjesec kasnije i njen M je bio cijelo vrijeme s njom.
Rooming in funkcionira - stvarno sam puno vremena bila s maleckim, uključivo i noćenje. 
Što se tiče dojenja tu mi se čini da su sestre zapravo sve nerotkinje (baš su jako mlade) pa mislim da onda pojma nemaju ni o čemu govore, ali npr. kad mi je nadošlo mlijeko i cice se povećale par brojeva ja sam još uvijek bila u grudnjaku, pa mi je sestra odmah rekla da ga skinem. Ali moraš ju pozvati i pitati "A što sad?".
SVE moraš pitati i tražiti! Neke sestre su jako ljubazne (jedna mala zgodna i jedna bucmastija su super), a neke dosta bahate. Ovu ljubaznu uhvatiš, pa zamoliš da ti pogleda kako je beba na cici, spremačice zamoliš za čistu spavaćicu, plahtu... što ti već ustreba. U biti sam skužila da ako si jaaako ljubazan s njima onda nestane i njihove bahatosti pa ipak budu od neke pomoći.

----------


## mikka

uh, merkur..
dobre stvari su: 
u merkuru je manja gužva nego u petrovoj i sd, za vinogradsku ne znam;
pustili su me doma dva dana nakon poroda;
hrana je ok;
sobe na babinjačama su ok;
sestre: ima dobrica i zlica. budi nježno uporna u svojim zahtjevima i isplatit će ti se;
doktori: mene porađao jedan mladi, mislim da se zove kovačević. on je ok. vodenjak mi je bušio jedan kojeg bi danas...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
dragog su mi pustili (oko 22) ali on je kampirao ispred ulaza od podne, kada je moj inducirani porod počeo,  bio pristojno uporan i uspio (bez tečaja). kasnije mi je reko-mladi doktori ga puste unutra, pa ga stari potjeraju van   :Laughing:  
drip i epi dobila bez pitanja ali nisam ni pokušala isposlovati suprotno-bila sam preiscrpljena. 
ne znam šta još da ti kažem. bori se za sebe ako upiješ. mislim da ni u ostalim našim bolnicama nije drugačije. 
ja, sljedeći porod-ili u kuću za porode u austriju, ili bilo gdje da se osjećaš ko rodilja, majka, uopće čovjek.
šta da ti kažem, nadam se da će tvoje iskustvo biti bolje od mojeg. sretno!

----------


## kuruza

Mene zanima da li u Merkuru možeš imati svoju spavaćicu i šlape, ili obavezno njihovu?  :?

----------


## Engls

Dva puta sam bila na hitnoj u Merkuru.Lažne uzbune!
24.10.oko podneva mi je ispao čep i trudovi su se pojavili.Oko 18 h su bili svakih 8' i lijepo sam se otuširala i otišla u rađaonu,ali su me poslali doma,jer su trudovi prestali,tj.razrjedili su se.Odmah po izlasku iz bolnice počelo me šarafiti,ali MM i ja smo to pripisali pregledu.Naime,obzirom da sam prvorotkinja pretpostavlja se da će to trajati neko vrijeme...ali mene je počelo opako šarafiti na samom izlazu iz bolnice.Mjerili smo trudove i zapisivali dužinu trajanja trudova,te moj subjektivan osjećaj boli.Nazvali smo ih oko 3h,25.10.ali su mi rekli da ne dolazim ukoliko ne krvarim,trudovi nisu ispod 5' ili mi vodernjak nije pukao.
Tako sam trpila trudove do 26.10.do 6h,kada su se trudovi spustili ispod 8'. Imala sam ih na 15,pa 10,pa 8' ali tada bi najčešće prestali na 1-1,5 h i onda ponovno 15,10,8',...
Bila sa ljuta,luda i zabrinuta. Kada sam došla u bolnicu i kada su me prikopčali na ctg,trudovi su opet prestali. Nisam mogla vjerovati,ali imala sam svoje bilješke!!!
Kada me liiječnik pregledao izjavio je da sam 7 cm otvorena. Nitko sretniji od mene!!!
Bila je smjena,ja pred boksevima jer su svi bili puni.Sestara i primalja sve u duplo.Njihova interna zezancija, u nekim trenucima i nezgodna za uši!
Za dva sata su me smjestili u boks,ali kako su mi trudovi stali dobila sam drip.Nisam dobro reagirala jer mi se trudovi nisu spuštali ispod 8'.Oko 12.30 došao je dr Žuvala i skočio mi na trbuh3x.Samo sam 1x imala trud (ctg je pokazivao 49),a ostalo su mi oni pomogli.
Primalj me zarezala u posljednjem tiskanju,jer su ramena zapela.Prije nego li je porod počeo primalja Marina,kojoj sam neizmjerno zahvalna me stlno posjećivala.tu i tamo mi masirala leđa(iako me nisu boljela,godila mi je pažnja),sve mi je objasnila,bila je beskrajno strpljiva.Čak mi je i tekla da ona čeka do zadnjeg pa tek onda reže.
Moj se porod malo zakomplicirao,jer sam bila otvorena,nisam reagirala dobro na drip,vodenjak je otišao još u 9h,a beba se nije spuštala.Kada su me porodili utvrdili su da je pupčana vrpca jedva 50 cm duga i da se bebili zbog toga nije spuštala. Primalja Marina je nakon što je dr utvrdio da je posteljica čitava,još 3x provjeravala i zvala dr i glavnu sestru. Nije morala,ali je to učinila. Ja sam Slavonka,muž Podravec i nemamo nikakvih utjecajnih poznanstava.
Dr me zašio nekom novom tehnikom,da je neka sestra koju do tad nisam vidjela (nešto je tražila),ustvrdilada me prekrasno sašio,te je nagurala još  njih 8 da vide to remek djelo.Tu me malo bilo sram,pa sam se pokrila spavaćicom...
Dr mi je pjevao dok me šivao,Dalmoš...Jako se bojim igle,pa mi je dao dvije da nisam niti osjetila.Ustipio me za nogu,i dok sam ja ispitivala čemu to,dobila sam dvije inekcije tako da nisam niti osjetila šivanje.
Zbog ovo dvoje ljudi,SESTRE MARINE I dr ŽUVALE,koji je otišao u Zadar,porod mi je iskustvo koje ću definitivno ponoviti na istom mjestu!
Bila je jedna koja je urlikala da se cijeli kat orio.Ništa joj to nije pomoglo,samo su je svi izbjegavali!
Ne razumijem kako netko može bacati se po krevetu,ne slušati liječnike niti dozvoliti da se pogleda kakva je situacije dolje,ako želi to dijete. Bitno je ostati razuman,slušati ih i tada će ti sve objasniti,pomoći ti i prije nego li tražiš pomoć!
Moj porod,a rodila sam na silu,bez trudova,trpjevši od 24.-26.10.,meni je zbog ovo dvoje ljudi prekrasno iskustvo...

----------


## mikka

> Mene zanima da li u Merkuru možeš imati svoju spavaćicu i šlape, ili obavezno njihovu?  :?


nedefinirano. ako dolaziš na porod bolje ti je imat njihove spavaćice jer kasnije krvariš. šlape mogu i tvoje.

----------


## Engls

Nama su rekli da ako želimo čiste spavačice za vikend,možmo uzeti i svoje, jer praona ne radi nedjeljom.

----------


## mikka

mislim da je to za one koje su duže od samog poroda. ja sam bila tjedan dana zbog indukcije, pa sam imala neke svoje stvari. ove kaj su dolazile samo roditi bi dobile spavaćice na ulazu.

----------


## Engls

I ja sam dobila spavačicu kada sam došla u četvrtak ujutro,ali u subotu su nas obavjestili da  za nedjelju nema dovoljno čistih i da možemo imati svoju odjeću i obuću.

----------


## apple

Ak ti trudnoća uredna, dobro je svugdje jer uglavnom ne doživljavaš ispade nezadovoljnog osoblja, ali ako je patološka - traži profesionalce s više etike i kulture odgovornosti drugim bolnicama.
Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## danča

možeš imati svoje papuče i spavaćicu al poslije poroda

----------


## vendela

Imam namjeru rodit u Merkuru  pa me zanima kako to tamo funkcionira glede pregleda i dogovora oko poroda i svega ostaloga?

----------


## mikka

o tome nažalost ne znam, ja nisam imala nikoga. ono, ko me dohvatio   :Smile:  
o dogovorenim porodima općenito nisam čula baš najbolje stvari, (npr. frendica je imala dogovoren, kad je dobila trudove zvala doktora a ovaj bio na jedrenju. naravno, nije se pojavio, a još mu je platila prije) ispada da je bolje doći na blef. probaj pitati još nekog, nisam pametna. u svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## vendela

Nisam mislila u tom smislu dogovoreni porod vec me zanima kojeg doktora bi bilo dobro kontaktirat i pitat za sve oko poroda!
  Cula sam da je doktor Leder dobar pa me zanima drugo misljenje!
  No ipak hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## danča

dr.Leder je super - dobro si čula, dr.KOvačević, dr. Zmijanac

----------


## vendela

Hvala! cula sam od jedne seficine prijateljice koja je kod njega rodila sve četvero djece! najstarija ima 15 a najmladja 1godinu i 2mjeseca! :D

----------


## vendela

evo ja sam odlucila definitivno idem u Merkur! pusa svima!   :Love:

----------


## tresnjica

Evo samo da javim najfriškiju informaciju vezano za tečajeve u Merkuru. Teta koja se javila na telefon je rekla da slijedeći tečaj kreće 18.1. Da nije još 100 % sigurna, ali 90 posto da bude tako.Ali točno će se znati već u prvom tjednu siječnja. Mene je već zapisala na listu. :D 
Tečaj je obavezan da bi tate prisustvovale porodu

----------


## šnapi

ja sam u trudničkoj ambulanti prošla poprilican broj doktora i mogu reci da je leder grub i pregled boli. dr. roki njezan, nis nisam osjetila i vrlo zabavan. mene poradjala tri doktora i dvije babice jer se stvar zakomplicirala (dijete se zaglavilo), završila na carskom. na porodu bez obzira na sve bila disciplinirana i slusala sta mi se govori tako da su me doktori kasnije po hodniku pozdravljali, a jedan me cak i posjetio na intenzivnoj (a bio mi na porodu). M bio cijelo vrijeme samnom, mijenjao mi one krpe medju nogama, vodio me na wc (nis mu se ne gadi, pa je bio fakat od pomoci). sestre na intenzivnoj jako ljubazne i dobre. na babinjacama super sobe, sestre uglavnom dobre (ako si jako ljubazan). za hranu ne bi komentirala jer sam bila na grizu, juhi i riži s bezokusnim mesom.

----------


## kuruza

> Evo samo da javim najfriškiju informaciju vezano za tečajeve u Merkuru. Teta koja se javila na telefon je rekla da slijedeći tečaj kreće 18.1. Da nije još 100 % sigurna, ali 90 posto da bude tako.Ali točno će se znati već u prvom tjednu siječnja. Mene je već zapisala na listu. :D 
> Tečaj je obavezan da bi tate prisustvovale porodu


Nama je rečeno da Merkur prihvaća i potvrdu sa tečajeva koji se u Zagrebu organiziraju po Domovima zdravlja!?? :? 
Mislim, nema šanse da muža tjeram na još jedan tečaj, nou vej.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jošmalo

Kad je tečaj u Merkuru?

----------


## šnapi

nama su u merkuru rekli da prihvacaju samo njihov tecaj. oni u radjaoni imaju popis s ljudima koji su bili na tecaju. mislim da nas nisu provjeravali kad smo dosli. samo smo rekli da smo bili.

----------


## AndrejaMa

A što ako je tata bio prije dvije godine na tečaju?
Tada ga nisu pustili unutra zbog samo njima poznatih razloga  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Potvrdu imamo još uvijek doma.
Mislim da bi bilo glupo da sad još jednom moramo to prolaziti.
Uostalom, ništa što nismo znali nismo ni čuli. Osim što smo vidjeli rađaonu.

----------


## šnapi

moze prisustvovati porodu. ne mora ici jos jednom.

----------


## Eci

MMje bio prije 4 godine na tečaju u domu zdravlja i nakon toga na porodu.  Štamislite hoče li ga sada pustiti? Šta će mu tečaj kad čovjek ima iskustva?

----------


## kuruza

Mislim da i tamo puštanje na porod očeva ovisi o milijun okolnosti, a prije svega o raspoloženju osoblja. Uglavnom, moj dr mi je obećao da neće bit problema s prisustvom MM na porodu, pa se nadam da će tako i biti.   :Smile:

----------


## Eci

I meni je moj obečao. ali ja više nikom niš ne vjerujem.

----------


## danča

MM je bio na porodu a tečaj smo obavili u domu zdravlja, i hvala Bogu da je bio jer bi poludila tamo sama

----------


## jošmalo

Pozdrav!
Ja rodila 6.12., drugi put, muž je oba puta bio na porodu iako nismo završili nikakav tečaj, jednostavno sam lijepo zamolila i pustili su ga. Koristim priliku da zahvalim primalji Izabeli koja me porađala i nije otišla kući dok me nije porodila (iako joj je završila smjena) - HVALA!

----------


## mirta mirta

Ja sam rodila 13.12. i nemam nikakve zamjerke. Iako je taj dan rođeno više djece u Merkuru nego u Petrovoj (13 curica i 2 dečka) i bio je totalni kaos, a ja sam bila naručena na indukciju (41+3) sve je proteklo u najboljem redu. Porodila me dr. Zmijanac i primalja Tonka. Nisam rezana (prvo dijete) jer je primalja Tonka izvela neki zahvat(to je jedna od rijetkih stvari kojih se sjećam u magli jer sam bila u agoniji tijekom izgona). MM je bio samnom zadnjih pola sata mojom krivnjom jer sam ja mislila da će to još trajati min. 5h, a izgon je počeo za mene iznenada (vratila sam se s wc-a, još mi je dr. dobacila da slučajno ne tiskam na wc-u). Nije bilo mjesta na odjelu babinjača pa sam bila na patologiji trudnoće, ali sve je bilo za izdržati. Svi su bili ljubazni i sve je bilo ok. S moje strane sve pohvale i zahvale dr. Zmijanac i primalji Tonki.

----------


## Eci

Jeste li čule za virus koji hara Merkurom? A ja moram na pregled sljedeči tjedan. Nadam se da će ga do onda suzbiti. :/

----------


## kuruza

> Jeste li čule za virus koji hara Merkurom? A ja moram na pregled sljedeči tjedan. Nadam se da će ga do onda suzbiti. :/


Da, mene već sva rodbina panično zvala jer mi je termin blizu i rodit ću u Merkuru. Ma ne zabrinjavam se, već će stat na kraju tom virusu. Pa nije ebola u pitanju...   :Grin:

----------


## lidac2004

zanimljivo je da ima vise oboljelih medju osobljem nego medju pacijentima.

ja, iskreno, ne bi isla tamo roditi u takvim uvjetima  :/

----------


## Eci

Pa navodno se već smanjuje broj oboljelih. Pričekaj još tjedan-dva pa će sve biti uredu.  :D

----------


## navi

> Imam i to losa!
> 
> Carski, pet dana na intenzivnoj (puno porodjaja u isto vrijeme pa je rodiliste bilo zakrceno),  na koju ti nedaju bebu, sestre katastrofa (cast iznimkama koje se daju nabrojati na prste jedne ruke), nakon toga na odjelu uvjeti fantasticni (roaming in, kupaona na dvije rodilje, sobe prekrasne) ali i dalje lose osoblje. Dernjanje sestara po hodnicima i na rodilje je sasvim normalna stvar. Ako ti treba neka pomoc pripremi se da ces pet puta setati simo tamo prije nego sto ti se netko smiluje i pomogne. Npr, meni Anna nije znala uhvatiti bradavicu pa sam trebala koristiti izdajalicu koju je trebalo sterilizirati u djecojoj sobi i oni za to nikad nisu imali vremena (a nije mi bas bilo jednostavno penjati se u krevet nakon carskog prvih dana).
> 
> Meni je carski napravio dr Podobnik, kojem sam ja sto posto vjerovala (i zato i isla u Zajcevu) ali ne znam kakva je prica sa vaginalnim porodom. 
> Sretno i naoruzaj se zivcima.


Potpisujem, Merkur izbjegavajte kako god znate. Strašnije nešto nisam u životu doživjela! Umjesto da uživam u sreći što sam napokon postala mama, morala sam se boriti s nepristojnim i neljubaznim osobljem, sestre za bebe su nešto prestrašno, a pedijatrice??? Ne znam tko dozvoljava tim ljudima da rade s malim bebama, ma da uopće rade??? Čast izuzecima, ali jako ih je malo, opći dojam je apsolutno neprihvatljiv! Ne pomažu ti, ali ne samo to nego se deru na tebe  :? nevjerojatno! Jedva sam čekala da zbrišem glavom bez obzira i dođem kući da pružim tom malenom biću svu ljubav koju zaslužuje!    :Heart:  
Uglavnom, prestrašno!

----------


## navi

> Imam i to losa!
> 
> Carski, pet dana na intenzivnoj (puno porodjaja u isto vrijeme pa je rodiliste bilo zakrceno),  na koju ti nedaju bebu, sestre katastrofa (cast iznimkama koje se daju nabrojati na prste jedne ruke), nakon toga na odjelu uvjeti fantasticni (roaming in, kupaona na dvije rodilje, sobe prekrasne) ali i dalje lose osoblje. Dernjanje sestara po hodnicima i na rodilje je sasvim normalna stvar. Ako ti treba neka pomoc pripremi se da ces pet puta setati simo tamo prije nego sto ti se netko smiluje i pomogne. Npr, meni Anna nije znala uhvatiti bradavicu pa sam trebala koristiti izdajalicu koju je trebalo sterilizirati u djecojoj sobi i oni za to nikad nisu imali vremena (a nije mi bas bilo jednostavno penjati se u krevet nakon carskog prvih dana).
> 
> Meni je carski napravio dr Podobnik, kojem sam ja sto posto vjerovala (i zato i isla u Zajcevu) ali ne znam kakva je prica sa vaginalnim porodom. 
> Sretno i naoruzaj se zivcima.


Potpisujem, Merkur izbjegavajte kako god znate. Strašnije nešto nisam u životu doživjela! Umjesto da uživam u sreći što sam napokon postala mama, morala sam se boriti s nepristojnim i neljubaznim osobljem, sestre za bebe su nešto prestrašno, a pedijatrice??? Ne znam tko dozvoljava tim ljudima da rade s malim bebama, ma da uopće rade??? Čast izuzecima, ali jako ih je malo, opći dojam je apsolutno neprihvatljiv! Ne pomažu ti, ali ne samo to nego se deru na tebe  :? nevjerojatno! Jedva sam čekala da zbrišem glavom bez obzira i dođem kući da pružim tom malenom biću svu ljubav koju zaslužuje!    :Heart:  
Uglavnom, prestrašno!

----------


## trudnica ludnica

sve hrvatske bolnice su jad i bijeda, no, gledajući mogucnosti s te strane, jos sam i zadovoljna merkurom, bolnicom u kojoj sam rodila u 6.mj. 2006.. Rodila sam prvi put, ali brzo, u roku od nekoliko sati, i dali su mi infuziju i drip i maksimalno mi ubrzavali pord (nikakav prirodni porod) i zato mi je bilo brzo i super je sve proslo. ZENE, NE ZUDITE ZA PRIRODNIM PORODOM JER JE DANAS SVE NEPRIRODNO. PRIRODNI PORD JE JAKO NEMILOSRDAN, OKRUTAN I BOLAN. KOJA NORMALNA ŽENA DANAS UOPĆE ŽELI PRIRODAN POROD?! Moja sestra se porodila u Njemačkoj gdje forsiraju prirodan porod - tri danas se mučila u trudovima jer su forsali vaginalan porod a nije islo jer je beba bila nezgodno polozena, zatim su joj dali epiduralnu i na kraju je mmorala na carski rez - dijete je jedva ostalo živo i ima posljedice a ona se oporavljala tjednima i imala infekcije, užas!
pozdrav!

----------


## Fidji

> sve hrvatske bolnice su jad i bijeda, no, gledajući mogucnosti s te strane, jos sam i zadovoljna merkurom, bolnicom u kojoj sam rodila u 6.mj. 2006.. Rodila sam prvi put, ali brzo, u roku od nekoliko sati, i dali su mi infuziju i drip i maksimalno mi ubrzavali pord (nikakav prirodni porod) i zato mi je bilo brzo i super je sve proslo. ZENE, NE ZUDITE ZA PRIRODNIM PORODOM JER JE DANAS SVE NEPRIRODNO. PRIRODNI PORD JE JAKO NEMILOSRDAN, OKRUTAN I BOLAN. KOJA NORMALNA ŽENA DANAS UOPĆE ŽELI PRIRODAN POROD?! Moja sestra se porodila u Njemačkoj gdje forsiraju prirodan porod - tri danas se mučila u trudovima jer su forsali vaginalan porod a nije islo jer je beba bila nezgodno polozena, zatim su joj dali epiduralnu i na kraju je mmorala na carski rez - dijete je jedva ostalo živo i ima posljedice a ona se oporavljala tjednima i imala infekcije, užas!
> pozdrav!


Kad sama probaš prirodni porod onda se javi.

----------


## k2007

> Imam namjeru rodit u Merkuru  pa me zanima kako to tamo funkcionira glede pregleda i dogovora oko poroda i svega ostaloga?


nisam još rodila, ali mi trudnoću vodi dr. valetić...bila sam i u petrovoj na razgovoru, ali zbilja mi se merkur čini boljim i nekako 'intimnijim' (nemaju toliko rodilja pa se pobliže mogu posvetiti svakoj pojedinačno)

ps. valetić ambulantu ima četvrtkom

----------


## di_zg

> ali zbilja mi se merkur čini boljim i nekako 'intimnijim' (nemaju toliko rodilja pa se pobliže mogu posvetiti svakoj pojedinačno)


ovo potpisujem, naročito sam se iznenadila doktorima tamo koji su imali normalan ljudski pristup, to mi se dogodilo kada sam bila prvi puta tamo na ultrazvuku i nakon toga je sve bilo jasno - rodit ću u Merkuru bez obzira na druga mišljenja..... jer mislim da je najvažnije od svega da ja imam dobru vibru što se tiće merkura, i da ću ja biti mirna (psihički) tamo....... dok u petrovoj nebi sigurno.....
U svakom slučaju to je moje mišljenje jer ću ja biti tamo, jer ću ja roditi, ležati tamo i to je tako. Mislim da bi se svatko od nas trebao tako postaviti i bilo bi nam svima lakše

a što se tiće ove novosti odnosno epidemije, iz povjerljivih izvora ljudi koje znam u zdravstvu komentari su: Nije merkur jedini, oni su samo jedini izašli s time u javnost jer žele biti fer prema pacjentima......

i to mi je rekla osoba koja ne radi u merkuru....

----------


## Eci

Već sam ishvalila Merkur, pa se neću ponavljati. Samo bih dodala da doživljaj poroda, bolnice i osoblja jako ovisi o svakom pojedincu , njegovim očekivanjima, a i o stanju taj dan u bolnici.
Kad idem roditi znam da ne idem u hotel i ne očekujem da se osoblje odnosi prema meni kao prema kraljici. Svi prema kojima sam bila ljubazna, bili su ljubazni i prema meni. Sve što sam ljubazno zamolila sam dobila. A vidjela sam par žena koje nisu htjele surađivati, bile su bezobrazne i očekivale su da ih se dvori. Naravno da se i osoblje drugačije ponašalo prema njima. 

*trudnica ludnica* toplo preporučam da proučiš Rodine tekstove o prirodnom porodu i njegovim prednostima za mamu i bebu. A i o negativnim stranama indukcije.

----------


## jošmalo

> Već sam ishvalila Merkur, pa se neću ponavljati. Samo bih dodala da doživljaj poroda, bolnice i osoblja jako ovisi o svakom pojedincu , njegovim očekivanjima, a i o stanju taj dan u bolnici. 
> Kad idem roditi znam da ne idem u hotel i ne očekujem da se osoblje odnosi prema meni kao prema kraljici. Svi prema kojima sam bila ljubazna, bili su ljubazni i prema meni. Sve što sam ljubazno zamolila sam dobila. A vidjela sam par žena koje nisu htjele surađivati, bile su bezobrazne i očekivale su da ih se dvori. Naravno da se i osoblje drugačije ponašalo prema njima. 
> 
> trudnica ludnica toplo preporučam da proučiš Rodine tekstove o prirodnom porodu i njegovim prednostima za mamu i bebu. A i o negativnim stranama indukcije.



Potpuno se slažem sa svim gore navedenim!

----------


## kuruza

> Već sam ishvalila Merkur, pa se neću ponavljati. Samo bih dodala da doživljaj poroda, bolnice i osoblja jako ovisi o svakom pojedincu , njegovim očekivanjima, a i o stanju taj dan u bolnici.


I ja se potpuno slažem s Eci.   :Smile:  

Što se tiče prirodnog poroda, apsolutno sam za prirodni porod ali ne pod svaku cijenu. 
To konkretno znači da ne vidim ništa normalno ni "prirodno" da se neka žena muči po 15 sati i da je u agoniji, a isto tako nisam baš ni za "naručene" porode tipa indukcija jer mi je "tako radi horoskopa paše" (karikiram) ili carske rezove gdje oni nisu medicinski opravdani.

Općenito me smeta svaka isključivost, pa tako i ona kad su ljudi apriori za nešto ili protiv nečeg. Svaka je žena osoba za sebe i svaki je porođaj individualni događaj. Haug.  8)

----------


## vendela

*ECI*- Hvala na obavjesti i na tvojem vidjenju cjele ta situacije.
   Mislim da si u pravu kad kazes da sve ovisi o tome sto ocekujes  i kako se odnosis prema ljudima oko sebe ! ovo mi je 1. trudnoca i neznam kako to ide po rodilistima no imam iskustvo iz bolnice ( Draškoviceva prije godinu dana - prometna - teze tjelesne ozljede- 4 kralješka i 2 rebra lomovi,- 5 dana vise manje o.k. nisam ocekivala da ce me netko gladit perom po riti pa tako da je sve proslo normalno) vjerujem da je slicno i u rodilistu!

----------


## mikka

ja sam bila ljubazna prema svima, ali ne mogu reci da su svi bili ljubazni prema meni. valjda ovisi kakav im je dan. sto ih ne opravdava. ah, ti zdravstveni djelatnici.

----------


## Marko

Ne mogu govoriti iz vlastitog iskustva, ali po onome sto mi supruga prica nije na Merkuru toliko strasno.
Supruga je vec 5 tjedan na Merkuru jer joj je visok CRP, a dobila je i secer, a da to ne bude sve, svako malo ima kontrakcije maternice.
Trudnocu joj vodi privatno prof. Podobnik. Uglavnom, nema losih iskustava, osim sa nekom mladom doktoricom koja joj je jako grubo napravila bris i sa jednim doktorom koji joj je radio UZV tako da ju je sve bolilo i da je mislila da ce djete ispasti van. Sestre su jako ljubazne i susretljive. 
Nisam mogao vjerovati kada mi je pricala da je jedna sestra pred Bozic dosla trudnicama u sobu sa malom bebom i rekla im (sve su bile u komi zbog blagdana) "Evo mame, samo da vidite zasto se toliko odricete. Uskoro ce jedno ovakvo djete biti i u vasim rukama." 
Nakon toga su sve u sobi zivnule i bile fenomenalno raspolozene.

Naravno, kao sto su neke od vas napisale postoji i azdaja   :Smile:  ali navodno da od kada se vratila sa godisnjeg je puno tolerantnija.

Kraj moje supruge lezi med. sestra koja radi na Merkuru, medjutim sada mora cuvati trudnocu i kada je pricala da znaju med. sestre imati i po 270 sati prekovremenog, a ne plate im niti lipe.... nekak sam se zacudio da su ljubazne i da se ne stepavaju na mene kada ih nesto pitam. A zbilja tamo ima svakakvih pacijentica.

----------


## navi

*MARKO* ovo o čemu pišeš nije rodilište nego 2. kat gdje se čuva trudnoća i tamo su stvarno ljudi više-manje ok zato me i zaprepastila situacija i neljubaznost ljudi u rodilištu.
Kao da se radi o dvije različite bolnice...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Marko

Ne... iako mi je supruga i tamo lezala (na drugom katu) ne pisem o tome. Znam gdje je radjaona i intenzivna poslije carskog. Naime, morao sam nauciti napamet kako bih sto prije stigao kada dodje vrijeme   :Grin:

----------


## navi

Sretno Marko   :Heart:

----------


## Marko

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sanja30

Kakva je situacija sa posjetama nakon poroda i pokazivanjem bebe.

Moze li se doci u bilo koje doba ili???
Sjecam se da je prije postojao samo jedan mali prozorcic preko kojeg si mogao razgovarati sa rodiljom, a ostali su cekali iza tebe. 
Dali je to jos uvijek tako?

----------


## Marko

E to ti na zalost ne znam...
Ako nije hitno pricekaj do 12.03 kada Luka   :Zaljubljen:  dodje pa cu ti onda znati odgovorit iz prve ruke   :Smile:

----------


## sanja30

Hehe, onda bi se lako moglo desiti da se sretnes i sa MM, pa da skupa cekate na prozorcicu (naravno ako je to jos uvijek tako - nadam se da nije). Moj je termin 19.03.  :Wink:

----------


## vendela

*MARKO* Kazes 12.03? :?  :? 
  I meni je termin 12.03 i imam namjeru roditi u Merkuru!  :Grin:  
  Tvoja supruga je isto forumasica?  Ljepo je pozdravi 
* Sanja*  imas na rodinim tekstovima o Merkuru nije puno ali mozda saznas sto te zanima! 
  Pusa svima!

----------


## sanja30

vendela, to je tekst iz 2001. g., pa se nadam da se nesto od onda promijenilo.

Zato molim friske informacije. Meni je taj spominjani stakleni prozorcic ostao u ne bas lijepoj uspomeni kad sam dosla seki u posjetu.

Posjete od sat vremena, i onda svi nahrupe na prozorcic promjera 0,5 m sa 0,5 m. Pa cekas u redu da prozboris koju rijec.

Tako da sam ja rekla da ne zelilm da mi nitko dolazi u posjetu osim MM, na sto su se neki uvrijedili.  :/

Najbolja mi varijanta zvuci apartman, ali koliko na njega mogu racunati s obzirom na guzvu???

----------


## Eci

Moje je iskustvo iz 2002. Onda su posjete bile cijeli dan, ali na žalost na tom prozorčiću. Jedino ako ti je beba u inkubatoru, puste TM unutra u zaštitnoj opremi.
Ja sam isto svima rekla da ne dolaze (osim mami i MM) jer nisam imala snage stajati na onom prozorčiću.

----------


## danča

bebica se pokazuje kroz staklo a mame mogu vani kad hoće, ali ako je beba s vama onda nema "švrljanja" onda se morate držati posjeta. tak je bilo u 5 mjesecu

----------


## sanja30

Danca, a dali to onda znaci da ako je beba samnom, da ju ja mogu pokazati na tom prozorcicu ili???

----------


## danča

ne beba je s tobom u sobi i nesmiješ je nosati kroz hodnik. bebu pokazuju sestre iz dječije sobe

----------


## danča

ako je beba s tobom u sobi onda je najbolje da se drže posjeta.

----------


## Fidji

Svoju bebu mama ne smije nositi po hodniku, nikad.

Dakle da rezimiram:

Posjete su službeno od 4-5, u to doba bebe su u dječjoj sobi i onda mama treba otići tamo zamoliti sestru da pokaže bebu na prozor na kojem stoji ogromna hrpa ljudi s fotićima i svi pojure čim koja beba dolazi. Oni koji gledaju moraju se progurati.

Za vrijeme posjeta mama može izaći normalno na hodnik ili prošetati ako je u stanju, posjeta na odjel nema.

U bilo koje doba se može otići do tog hodnika ako neko nešto donese ili slično, ali to treba tempirati dok je beba na presvlaćenju jer nije baš lijepo ostaviti cimericama da ti pripaze na bebicu budući da imaju pametnija posla.

----------


## sanja30

Fidji, hvala!

A zna li netko kakvo je stanje sa apartmanom?
Treba li se unaprijed prijaviti za njega ili kad se porodis ako ima mjesta ima, ako ne figa?

----------


## Fidji

Ne može se rezervirati već kad dođeš vidiš da li  je prazan.

----------


## Teta Eta

Preporucam ne ici u apartman. Nama ga pokriva UN zdravstveno pa sam mislila - sto da ne. No, puno zena je rodilo tih dana, apartmani su bili puni, a mene su drzali jedan dan dulje na intenzivnoj (makar sam na intenzivnoj iovako ionako ostala dulje zato sto je rodiliste bilo prepuno) umjesto da me stave u sobu u kojoj je bio slobodan jedan krevet - samo zato sto sam "trazila" apartman. O komforu u toj sobi (kao hotel) i usporedbi sa intenzivnom da ne pricam. Bila sam "gospodja od apartmana" cijeli svoj boravak na Merkuru, sto me izuzetno nerviralo. Doktori su se vise ispricavali zasto apartman nije slobodan - nego se posvetili meni i djetetu. Sestre su me gledale ko najveceg snoba i definitivno sam imala zbog toga losiji tretman. 

Pozdrav.

----------


## marija nova

Ja sam bila zadovoljna sa Merkurom. Slažem se s onim kakav si ti prema njima takvi su i oni prema tebi. Ja sam čekala 10 sati u boksu, obilazili su me svaki čas, sestre, doktori, curice na praksi..., zatim su me poslali na carski (pitali su me želim li carski ili želim čekati još 10-15 sati na prave trudove - nije pomogao ni gel, ni drip, a plodna voda iscurila, pa sam pitala doktora što on misli i tako...). Svi su bili ljubazni i na intenzivoj, barem prema meni. Boli za poluditi neko vrijeme, onda prođe i gotovo. Bila je jedna cura koja je cijelo vrijeme imala uključen mobitel koji je drndao i drndao svaki čas, mislila sam poluditi, pa joj je sestra rekla da intenzivna nije mjesto za to i hvala joj na tome, da je to potrajalo još malo ja bih valjda ustala i zabila joj mobitel u glavu! Jedna druga je cijelo vrijeme kukala da joj daju vodu (ništa se ne smije piti dva sata nakon operacije) i bila je stvarno iritantna i drska, svašta je govorila sestri, tražila da joj dovedu doktora jer ona ga zna i on će joj dati vode, ma ne znam gdje rastu takvi ljudi! Uglavnom najviše su me živcirale druge rodilje! Na intenzivnoj me obišla i dr Debauer koja ne porodila. Bebu su mi donijeli samo da ju vidim i malo pomazim, ali bila sam tako omamljena da stvarno nije bila dobra ideja ostaviti je sa mnom. Bila je gužva pa su nas već drugi dan smjestili na odjel babinjača. Sve su sestre bile super osim jedne. Jedna druga sestra mi je pokazala kako da se što bezbolnije nakašljem , a drugi dan kad su nam skinuli kateter rekla je da zovemo pomoć kad ustajemo do wc-a. Ova neljubazna sestra je tu pomoć iskazala stojeći na ulazu u sobu i govoreći, sad se primi za držač, jednu nogu, drugu... svašta. Na odjelu je beba bila sa mnom cijelo vrijeme, samo smo sve mi u sobi tražili da ih odnesu u dječju sobu od ponoći do pet u jutro. Vraćale su se gladne, nisu ih hranili na bočicu. Što se tiče dojenja, bile su mi velika pomoć, nije baš išlo od prve, pa sam u očaju treći dan tražila bočicu, sestra provjerila jel ima mlijeka i pomagala dok nije upalilo. 
Što se tiče spavaćica, ja sam spakirala svoje ali mi je bilo puno jednostavnije koristiti njihove zbog onog silnog krvarenja, a i uznojiš se ležeći u krevetu na onim madracima, presvlačile smo se par puta. Tražile smo sestru nove spavaćice i uvijek su nam ih donijele. Imala sam svoje šlape.
Otpuštena sam nakon ukupno 5 dana, jedva sam dočekala, ali nisam bila nezadovoljna "uslugom".
Btw, kad sam išla vaditi šavove ispalo je da su se već dosta raspali (resorbirali) pa su ih ostavili.

----------


## sanja30

Hvala na iscrpnim odgovorima..

Ali evo jos pitanjaca - dali bebe same presvlacimo ili to rade sestre i dali trebam ponjeti svoje pelene?

A posto od jucer postoji i mogucnost da zavrsim na carskom (zbog bebe na zadak) zanima me dali mi MM moze doci u posjetu dok si na intenzivnoj i koliko si uopce tamo prije nego te presele na odjel?

----------


## Eci

Treba ponjeti svoje pelene, a bebe presvlače i kupaju sestre.
Ja sam u Merkuru rodila na zadak vaginalno, 1. dijete. Ako nema drugih problema prvo će probati bez carskog. (naravno ovisno o dr., ali mislim da večina ima takav stav).

----------


## Teta Eta

Moze muz doci na intenzivnu (meni je dosla i mama), samo ga obucu u ono zeleno odjelce i daju slape (makar se to meni cini prilicno formalno, jer to odjelo obucu na jaknu, na ledjima je potpuno otvoreno i ne cini mi se bas da to nesto stiti). Boravak bi u teorii trebao biti jedan dan, ali moze trajati i dulje - kao u mom slucaju, ako ima puno poroda tih dana. Bori se da odes sa intenzivne sto prije, jer ti nedaju bebu (samo pokazu na tren dva i zbrisu sa bebom), nemozes dojiti i opcenito te pedijatri/sestre iz djecje sobe tretiraju kao izvor prljavstine i zaraze. Od nas 5 koje smo zaglavile na intenzivnoj, samo su meni dali da probam dojiti dva puta u tih nekoliko dana, i to na 10 minuta (i to na poviseni ton i njihovu pretpostavku da imam "veze" u bolnici). Kada su to druge cimerice trazile vidjevsi da je meni uspjelo - nije bilo sanse.
Sretno!!!!

----------


## diči

I ja se pridružujem curkama koje će u Merkur i to u trećem mjesecu. Pa šta bude, nigdje nije bajka, pogotovo što tamo ne idemo u šoping. 
16-og mi je termin pa sve cure koje su blizu mog termina: VIDIMO SE!
Još malo...
pusa i pozdrav
 :Kiss:

----------


## marija nova

MM je došao odmah kad su me smjestili na intenzivnu, još sam mumlala od ošamućenosti anestezijom i bolova. Mislim da nije u redu imati puno posjetitelja na intenzivnoj jer smeta drugima. 
Ja zbilja nisam bila u stanju držati i dojiti bebu barem prvih 24 sata poslije operacije. Inače kasnije sam uspješno dojila do bebinih šest mjeseci (ponestalo mlijeka jer beba nije htjela sisati noću, spavalica moja mala pa sam se dugo izdajala noću dok mi nije dojadilo). Na odjelu mi je bilo teško ustajati, hodati oko kreveta da bebu vratim u njen krevetić ili da ju uzmem, ali i to pomaže bržem oporavku. Što više hodaš prije prorade crijeva, a neće te otpustiti iz bolnice dok to ne obaviš   :Evil or Very Mad:  , a i kasnije, grozota od zatvora... Zato hodaj koliko god možeš poslije poroda. To vrijedi i za normalni, vaginalni porod.
Ja nisam imala pojma da bi trebalo donijeti pelene, ali sestre su pitale imamo li ih negdje treći dan, nisu nimalo gnjavile što nemam, ali oni zbilja imaju malo love za takve stvari, pa je MM donio jedan paket. Presvlačili su ih u njihovom krevetiću, ali takvom brzinom da ništa nisam skužila. Pokažu ti sve kad te puštaju doma, a onda pozovi patronažnu.
E još nešto sam zaboravila, redovno su mi sterilizirali izdajalicu, opet bez problema.

----------


## mikka

ja sam se posluzila malom lukavoscu koju sam nacula dok sam bila u bolnici prije poroda:jedna curka je rodila, bila je skroz ok, i pitali su ju da li je imala stolicu. ona je rekla da je, ali nesto skroz malo, nasto su oni rekli ok, to je to, mozes doma. ja kad sam rodila i premjestili me na odjel, bilo mi je grozno:vruce (sred ljeta), klime nema, a ne daju ti da spustis roletu tako da mi je popodne sunce islo u glavu, umirala sam od vrucine, beba nije bila samnom, kad bi je donijeli nismo znali dojiti.. tako da sam ja htjela sto prije doma iako sam jedva hodala zbog epiziotomije i jako teskog poroda. i tako dosla vizita i pitaju oni jesam li imala stolicu, a ja im velim "ma jesam, ali nesto skroz malo." drugi dan me pustili doma. :D  :D 
bilo je meni sila, ali nije bilo teorije da imam stolicu tamo u bolnici-dijelis wc s curama iz druge sobe, nema kljuca, sve se cuje, boli oziljak, ne mogu se opustiti.. doma sam uspjela nakon 2 dana i to jedva jedvice. trebalo mi je mjesec dana dok uspostavim normalni, opusteni odlazak na wc (a isto toliko za normalno hodanje i sjedenje). moja lekcija-epiziotomija-*never again*!

----------


## Eci

I ja sam svaki put rekla da sam imala stolicu!   :Razz:  
Doma sam imala bez problema. Ali tamo...

----------


## marija nova

Ja i cimerice smo ze dosta zezale na tu temu, glupo kako ti se većina razgovora svodi na fiziološke potrebe. Podijelili su nam tablete, kao proradit će slijedećih nekoliko sati, a mi ništa. Pa smo se na jedvite jade odvukle niz hodnik do automata za kavu, možda kava pomogne, pa opet ništa. Ali rano ujutro... ta da!  :Grin:   :D ! I otišla ja sva hepi doma. I onda ništa tjedan dana, a kad je krenulo brrr, grozno mi se i sjetiti, mislila sam da ću morati na šivanje! Sljedeći put ću se oboružati onim malim tableticama, pa ako zatajim dva dana nakon dolaska doma prelazim na drogiranje.

----------


## anna-y

pozdrav. imala sam problema u trudnoći zbog rasta mioma, pa mi je trudnoću vodio dr Zovko. DIVAN JE! imala sam i problema osobne prirode (samohrana mama, tata je htio da pobacim, itd), pa mi je on doista bio velika potpora i kao stručnjak i kao čovjek.
porodio me je carski (zbog tih problema, godina i velike  bebe), pa su mi iskustva iduća:
smještaj i roaming su super. osoblje je puno lošije, morali bi poraditi na pristupu ženama u tim kriznim trenucima, posebno što se tiče dojenja.
ja srećom nisam imala s tim problema, iako prvorotkinja, imam neka iskustva i znala sam da MORAM što prije ustati i izdajati, izdajati, izdajati. mali je malo cicao jer se počeo "žutiti", pa je bio posan. no ja sam ga štipala i budila, pa smo ipak izbjegli žuticu i otišli 5. dan.
na žalost, zaključak je da se kao i svuda moraš sam za sebe izboriti i TRAŽITI sve šta ti treba. odlučno, bez pardona, ako treba i oprati sestru ili protestirati kod doktora. 
meni su uvijek napravile šta sam tražila, jer sam se tako postavila. pa one su tu radi nas, a ne mi zbog njih.
uostalom, kad je moja beba u pitanju zbog njezinog dobra u stanju sam i malo veće postrojiti.
ne znam dojiti? nauči me. ne znam previti? ovdje si da mi pokažeš. nešto nije u redu? izvolite i objasnite mi tako da mogu razumjeti.
ništa neljubazno, ali bez straha ili srama. 
još nešto. stlno nešto brišu i glancaju, a bebe im stalno dobivaju "ešerihiju". poslije ispada da je mama kriva. toga se pripazite.
inače, ja bi opet išla u Merkur. općenito mi je bilo dobro

----------


## kuruza

Evo friško iskustvo iz Merkura. Rodila sam krajem siječnja, vaginalni porod - dan nakon termina, trudovi su bili slabiji, ja otvorena 3 cm - pa sam dobila drip.
Sve skupa sam u boksu bila 2,5 sata, iako bih aj rekla da je sam porod trajao 1,5 sat - što je za prvorotku super.

Sestre, babice i doktori u rađaoni su više nego super (posebno babice Zdena,Teuta, Tonka...), nemam apsolutno niti jednu primjedbu. Isto važi i za osoblje na odjelu babinjača, tretman je bio izvrstan i stvarno jednak prema svim pacijenticama.
Po primitku u rodilište pregledavali  su me dr. Zmijanac i dr. Roki i stvarno su super.

Koristila sam njihove spavaćice jer su puno praktičnije, i za dojenje a i iz razloga što mi je bilo belsavo zamazat svoju.

Pelene nosite sa sobom i po potrebi dajete sestrama u tzv. dječjoj sobi (atamo gdje su klinci) kada vas one pitaju.

Ono što mi se nije svidjelo osobito jest upravo rooming in onakav kakv je tamo. A to je da vam sestre dofuraju bebu u 6 ujutro i kod vas je, isključivši 2-3 pauze po 1 vremena, sve do uvečer u 9, a nekad i do ponoći.

To je izuzetno naporno nakon poroda, posebno ako imate cca 16 avova koliko sam ja imala i ako ste prvorotka, pa još čekate da vam nadođe mlijeko. Užasno mi je bilo teško ustajat se iz kreveta i dizat bebu, pokušavat je u takvoj situaciji smirit, nahranit je nisam prvo vrijeme mogla jer nisam imala mlijeka, pa sam morala ići do dječje sobe i pitat sestre adaptirano jer je dijete bilo gladno.

Također, moja je curica 3. dana dobila temperaturu i završila na antibioticima, a pedijatri su to pokušavali objasniti činjenicom da je citiram: sigurno pokupila nešto od mene u porodu.

Ne vjerujem baš u to, jer sam se redovno kontrolirala i niakkavu infekciju nisam imala, Zbog svega smo iz rodilišta izašli tek 9 dana nakon poroda, al nema veze - bitno da je moja cura ok.

I da - svakako ponesite izdajalicu u rodilište, mene je ona spasila od upale kad je mlijeko počelo nadolazit, a M. je tada bila u dječjoj sobi i jedini način da je hranim bio je da se izdajam i nosim sestrama da joj to daju. Tako da je M. praktično od svog 3. dana života, unatoč svemu, bila na mom mlijeku.

----------


## vendela

Imam pitanje ; Moja me doktorica poslala na pregled u Merkur  za dva tjedna u petak kod doktorice ? ??????
 Ona navodno ima ambulantu samo petkom zna li netko o kojoj je doktorici rjec ? Rekla mi je prezime moja dok ali trudnicke skleroznost je bila na djelu pa sam zapamtila samo to da je prvo slovo S
 :Grin:   :?   :Grin:   :?

----------


## k2007

> Ona navodno ima ambulantu samo petkom zna li netko o kojoj je doktorici rjec ?


znam da sam petkom bila kod doktorice gebauer (na ultrazvuku), ali to nije na S... :? 
najbolje da nazoveš merkur, pa pitaš koja doktoktorica ima ambulantu tim danom (ili tko sve ima ambulantu, pa ćeš prepoznati prezime)

----------


## vendela

> vendela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ona navodno ima ambulantu samo petkom zna li netko o kojoj je doktorici rjec ?
> 
> 
> znam da sam petkom bila kod doktorice gebauer (na ultrazvuku), ali to nije na S... :? 
> najbolje da nazoveš merkur, pa pitaš koja doktoktorica ima ambulantu tim danom (ili tko sve ima ambulantu, pa ćeš prepoznati prezime)


 Ma rekla mi je moja dok da jedino ta doktorica ima ambulantu petkom :? 
  Ma mozda sam i ja krivo zapamtila  :Grin:

----------


## Bjonda

To ti je vjerovatno doc. Stasenko.

----------


## vendela

moze bit da je to  :Grin:   Cini mi se da je nesto takvo spomenula i moja dok!
  To joj je navodno bivsa kolegica, jer je i ona prije nego je dosla k nama u Goricu radila u Merkuru!
  HVALA!

----------


## Eci

Evo, ja idem u utorak pa ti mogu pogledati.

----------


## vendela

* ECI* - bas si srce  :Love:  ajd vidi ak ti nije bed  :Grin:  pa mi javi i tako idem tek za dva tjedna!  :Kiss:

----------


## TONI

Doktorica koja radi u trudnickoj petkom je Stasenko i jako je dobra i pristupačna.

----------


## šnapi

moram i ja dati glas za dr. Stasenko  :Grin:  super dr. jako mi je pomogla, jer sam trazila prijevremeni otpust iz bolnice i nije radila nikakve probleme. na brzinu je organizirala za mene jos neke pretrage tako da sam mogla doma za dva sata od kada sam je trazila. inace ona je dr. koja je glavna za trudnicki tecaj.

----------


## k2007

da se ubacim s pitanjcem za mame koje su nedavno rodile u merkuru.... što sve treba ponijeti za bebu? (osim za dan izlaska) imaju svoje dekice, odjeću itd. ili sve treba nositi?

----------


## diči

To i mene zanima...cure pomagajte...
 :?

----------


## šnapi

ja sam uzela par tetra pelena (onih platnenih bijelih) da ga mogu pobrisati ako se zbljucka ili slicno. i uzela sam jednokratne pampersice. njih samo stavite u bebin krevetic koji je do vaseg (par komada), pa ce djecja sestra uzeti i njih kad dodje po bebu. mislim da uzima po jednu pelenu, pa kad nestane vi stavite nove. nista vise ne treba.oni imaju sve ostalo.

----------


## vendela

Hvala cure na odgovoru u vezi doktorice!  :Kiss:  
   I u vezi pitanje za stvari za bolnicu

----------


## kuruza

*šnapi* nema potrebe uzimat tetra plene jer ih oni imaju i to sterilizirane tetra pelene, dobiješ uvijek jednu s bebom kad donesu bebe, a dat će ti i više ako pitaš.

----------


## kuruza

Znači, za bebu vam niš ne treba osim pelena. Odjeću za bebu donosi tata ili rodbina na dan kada izlazite iz rodilišta i predaje ih sestri na odjelu babinjača na stražnjem ulazu. Sestre će vam dat sve upute kad dođe dan izlaska, bez brige.

----------


## vendela

A kakva je praksa kad je ruming in?

----------


## k2007

hvala! evo meni su zakazali 30.3., merkur.... pa kreću već priprememe   :Smile:

----------


## Eci

> A kakva je praksa kad je ruming in?


To sve vrijedi za rooming in. I to je super, jer sestre premataju i kupaju bebe, a tvoje je samo da ju podojiš i ljubiš. Za bebe vam do izlaska ne treba baš ništa osim pelena.

----------


## vendela

* Eci* bas si   :Heart:  
Hvala

----------


## vendela

PITANJE : u petak moram na pregled u bolnicu dajte mi recite jel se treba naruciti ili kad da dodjem ( rano jutro ili nesto kasnije)

----------


## sanja30

Ako tata prisustvuje porodu, 
dali tamo dobije ono zeleno odijelo, 
ili to moramo sami pribaviti. :? 


U Petrovoj, navodno moras sam kupiti... pa da nebi bilo nismo znali.

----------


## mikka

*vendela* ne moras se naruciti, ali se pripremi na cekanje.. ili dodi oko 12. ja sam uvijek dolazila oko 12 i cekala sam pola manje nego cure koje su dolazile ranije. redovno bi bila zadnja  :Embarassed:  

*sanja30* tamo mu daju zelenjavu. jedino mora biti uporan da ga puste na porod   :Smile:  (ako nemate unaprijed odgovoreno s nekim)
moj je cekao od podne do 10 navecer da ga puste, veli "mladi doktor me pusti unutra, pa me stariji istjera van". na kraju je usao na tih zadnjih 2 sata, na finale  :Laughing:

----------


## šnapi

nama su na tecaju rekli da sami moramo kupiti odijelo, masku, navlake za cipele i kapu. kosta par kuna u hospitaliji.

----------


## vendela

*Mikka*- hvala tak sam si i ja mislila,  :Kiss:

----------


## diči

> nama su na tecaju rekli da sami moramo kupiti odijelo, masku, navlake za cipele i kapu. kosta par kuna u hospitaliji.


I ja imam iste infomacije. Još malo pa put putujem put Merkura...nadam se da će iskustvo biti pozitivno.
 :Smile:

----------


## kuruza

> nama su na tecaju rekli da sami moramo kupiti odijelo, masku, navlake za cipele i kapu. kosta par kuna u hospitaliji.



Točno, sve skupa te dođe cca 35-40 kuna, samo moraš napomenut prodavačici da ti trebaju i one zelene hlače, a ne samo ogrtač iliti zelena kuta.

----------


## sanja30

Ok, znaci sami kupujemo "zelenjavu" !!!  :Laughing:  

A dali postoji sansa da kad MM vec udje unutra (nadam se da cemo imati nekoga da to sredi, ako nebude isto)
da izadje na čik pauzu. 
Naime njega to najvise bine da nece izdrzati bez cigarete. 
Kak stoje stvari s tim?
Zapavo, smije li on opce do WC-a ili van pa da opet obuce to odijelo, ili da kupimo dva odijela...ili kad jednom udjes nema ti povratka...ili i to ovisi o dobroj volji osoblja? 

Ima li kakvih opcija.

----------


## Bjonda

> Zapavo, smije li on opce do WC-a ili van pa da opet obuce to odijelo, ili da kupimo dva odijela...ili kad jednom udjes nema ti povratka...ili i to ovisi o dobroj volji osoblja? 
> 
> Ima li kakvih opcija.


Do WC smije ali na cik pauzu ne vjerujem da ce ga pustiti!

----------


## Eci

Nek se proba prošvercati sa sestrama koje puše u WCu.  :Wink:

----------


## mikka

cure ja sam radjala po ljeti pa mozda
-imam zastarjele informacije
-su vrijedila druga pravila jer nije bas bilo ljudi (svi su bili na moru)

uglavnom MD je dobio zelenjavu, i za preglede je vrijedilo ono sto sam napisala (ako dodes oko 12 sveukupno najmanje cekas)

----------


## kuruza

*Sanja* MM je također pušač, al vjeruj mi kad je ušao unutra i kad je čitava stvar krenula cigareta mu nije ni pala na pamet. 
Vjeruj mi da će ti mužu cigara bit zadnja stvar koja će mu bit na pameti u toj situaciji.   :Wink:

----------


## diči

:Laughing:  i moj si također ovih dana razmišlja o cigaretama i kako će on pušiti tamo, a inače kutiju puši tjedan dana...ha,ha,ha...  :Heart:

----------


## sanja30

Kuruza, a koliko je ukupno vremena on TM proveo s tobom??
Mozda si ti brzinski to obavila??

----------


## kuruza

> Kuruza, a koliko je ukupno vremena on TM proveo s tobom??
> Mozda si ti brzinski to obavila??


Jesam.   :Grin:   Čitav je porod trajao 2,5 sata  , mm je bio samnom zadnjih sat i pol.
Nakon toga je još čekao pola sata da me skrpaju   :Grin:  , pa mi pravio društvo u hodniku dok sam ležala još cca sat i kusur.
Sve skupa je bez cigarete bio tri i pol sata.

Inače puši kutiju i pol dnevno.

Ali su ga toliko šorale emocije da mu za čitavo to vrijeme cigara nije pala na pamet, zapalio tek kad su mene odveli u sobu, a on izašao iz bolnice. Mislim da mu ne bi pale na pamet ni da sam ne daj bože 12 sati rađala. Tek tad me ne bi ostavio solo radi cigarete.

----------


## sanja30

Kuruza, 3,5 h niti meni se ne cini puno bez cigareta, a zapravo i ja vjerujem da mu u tim trenutcima to ne fali ... ali htjela sam zanati za slucaj krize.

Ali evo, nazalost, danas saznali da cemo završiti na carskom, 
pa tako vise nemam pitanja o MM, jer ionako nece moci biti samnom, ali zato sada imam sto drugih pitanja.

----------


## mimma

Ima netko friške informacije o stanju u Merkuru? 
Imam par pitanja (prvorotkinja, sva zbunjena....)
- di stoje vaše stvari dok uđete u box
- dal možete imati svoju kućnu haljinu (za spavaćicu znam da se nose njihove)
- dal je potrebno ić prije poroda u bolnicu na pregled ili UZV bez obzira ako se trudnoća uredno kontrolira kod ginića?
- dal je potrebna neka uputnica za porod? (to sam negdje pročitala....)
- da li mužić može biti samnom na porodu ako je završio tečaj u Domu zdravlja?

Hvala...

----------


## Eci

- sestra ti ih odnese u tvoju buduču sobu. Ako ima slobodnih kreveta. Ako ne negdje je sakriju a kad rodiš ti je stave na krevet.
- koliko ja znam ne
- bilo bi poželjno, ali ako dođeš sa trudovima nitko te neće otjerati
- nisam čula za to, osim ako ideš na indukciju

Sretno!!!

----------


## mikka

mimma, moj nije zavrsio nikakav tecaj i pustili su ga, ali nakon 10 sati nagovaranja (njegovog, ja sam se mucila u radjaoni). dobro, ja sam radjala 12 sati, pa je usao taman na finale. zamoli ih kad dodes, reci da ce biti miran i sve   :Laughing:  
ostalo sve vrijedi sto je eci napisala. sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Eci

Sori, zaboravila sam na zadnju i najvažniju točku. MM je bio samnon od kada sam ušla u boks pa do kraja. Dobila sm potvrdu u domu zdravlja da je prisustvovao tečaju ali ga nitko nije ni pitao za to.

----------


## mimma

hvala cure....  :Kiss:

----------


## jumbina

Tokom trudnoće sam ležala na Merkuru 3-4 puta po dva-tri tjedna i rodila sam tamo. Imala sam prvi dan problema sa nervoznom sestrom i rekla sam joj u lice pred cijelom vizitom doktora i sestara da mi se ne obraća na taj način,jer je ona tu radi mene ,a ne ja radi nje,te da svoju nervozu čuva za članove svoje obitelji. Nikad više s nijednom sestrom nije bilo problema! Na porodu je bio šouu! Gužva,ležala sam na hodniku,trudovi su mi prestali! na svu sreću dr. Podobnik je napisao da mi ne smiju dati drip niti bušiti vodenjak;pa sam sa MM cijeli dan sjedila na hodniku i zezala se. Navečer sam zaspala i ujutro su krenuli trudovi. Ušla sam u rađaonu zvla babicu da napravi CTG. Čekala sam dr. da me pregleda i pošašavila kad mi je rekao da ću roditi za sat-dva,a otvorena sam 10 cm i trudovi su non stop. Naredni trud - tiskam i puca vodenjak,a dr. inzistira da propuhujem, jer još nije vrijeme,objašnjavam da bolje od njega znam da li je vrijeme i tiskam. Ubacuju me u boks i nakon dva truda rodim. Ukupno je sve trajalo 35 min.Bila sam ne moguća,ali upravu! Prvi put sam rodila,ali sam osjećala da znam da to tako treba biti i da će s bebom biti sve ok!
Naravno za kraj sam doktoru objasnila da ne podnosim bol i da mi da duplu lokalnu prije nego me počme šiti. Bio je ljut,ali ništa nije rekao,a ja šivanje nisam osjetila-babica me samo malčice sjecnula,tako da sam nakon poroda hodala normalno bez bolova!MM nije stigao na porod,ali su me izveli na krevetu odmah nakon poroda da malo popričamo i da vidi bebu.

----------


## mikka

jumbina,   :Naklon:

----------


## diči

> jumbina,


potpisujem...svaka čast tako i treba zauzeti se za sebe...  :Grin:

----------


## Helena28

Pitanje za cure koje su nedavno rodile u Merkuru: Smijem li imati svoju spavaćicu, papuče i ogrtač?

----------


## green eyes

U Merkuru smiješ imati svoj ogrtač i papuče, ali spavaćice su njihove.
Svako jutro dobiješ čistu za presvući. Samo si ponesi neku gumicu za kosu da si privežeš duuuboki dekolte na spavaćici  :Smile: .

----------


## mikka

ili zihericu. nakon poroda je bolje da si u njihovoj spavacici jer krvaris a oni ti daju cistu svaki dan (ili cesce ako trazis). mozes si ponesti i svojih par komada ali ovo je prakticnije  :Grin:

----------


## LinaG

Rodila 2. put u Merkuru. Dr. Roki-1. put- odličan, Dr. Podgajski-2. put- još bolji, oba puta Tonka-babica- najbolja žena na svijetu- svaka joj čast, kad sam ju vidjela ujutro na drugom porodu prosvjetlilo mi se- tako je i bilo- pazila me i mazila cijelo vrijeme. 
Rooming in im je odličan, jedino 2 sestre iz dječje sobe su katastrofa ostale mlade , vesele i uvijek spremne pomoći oko dojenja.
Soba- 3-4 rodilje, wc, tuš
Klopa-jestiva
Posjete- toleriraju dosta toga, možda i previše- hoće pokazati bebu tatama i bakama uvijek
Pedijatri- pravi štreberi , ništa ne prepuštaju slučaju
Tate na porodu su uvijek dobrodošli, naravno ako su prošli tečaj

Eto, ako bude i treće   :Smile:  opet smo u Merkuru-sveukupni dojam +4

----------


## filip

JEL IMA STO NOVEGA IZ MERKURA??????'

----------


## Eci

> Tate na porodu su uvijek dobrodošli, naravno ako su prošli tečaj


Naš je bio dobrodošao iako nije imao tečaj, nisu niš ni pitali, samo nismo znali da treba donjeti odijelo, pa su jedva našli neko za njega.

----------


## LinaG

Zanimljivo, a mojem mužu su ponudili njihovo odijelo   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

mom su jedva dali da ude nakon 10 sati sto je proveo u hodniku ispred ulaza u radaone, ali to je bilo u 7. mjesecu prosle godine.

----------


## filip

da li znaju cure koje su frisko rodile koliko kosta apartman po danu na merkuru......negdje sam procitala,al se ne sjecam gdje....pa ako moze  netko mi reci.....

----------


## LinaG

> da li znaju cure koje su frisko rodile koliko kosta apartman po danu na merkuru......negdje sam procitala,al se ne sjecam gdje....pa ako moze  netko mi reci.....


Po mojim saznanjima (7mj. 2007.) 500 kn po danu, s tim ako nema mjesta u ostalim sobama stave ti nekoga s tobom u apartman, a druga stvar nisam baš uvidjela neku veliku prednost u tome. Kako sam ja vidjela krevet je jednako loš kao i u ostalim sobama, ima kupaonu i wc što imaju i druge sobe. Jedino je klima nešto što nema u ostalim sobama i recimo "prednost" je što stalno netko može od tvojih biti s tobom.

----------


## filip

bas sam primjetila, kako citam novine redovno,kak se broj poroda u merkuru smanjio u odnosu na druga rodilista..

----------


## mimoza

> Tate na porodu su uvijek dobrodošli, naravno ako su prošli tečaj


Mi smo prošli tečaj pa MM-u svejedno nisu dali ni blizu.Razlog je da nemamo tečaj iz Merkura nego iz dom zdravlja :/   :Evil or Very Mad:  .A u istom tom DZ nam rekli da se prizna u Merkuru :? .
Babice-katastrofa.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Bila sam u dvokrevetnoj sobi.I to je jedino bilo ok.
Rooming in-  :Nope:   dovodili su mi je ujutro u 5 situ  :Mad:  ,Bila je sa mnom do posjeta,pa bi je opet doveli i uzeli oko 19-19:30.Tražila sam da mi ju ostave ali nisu dali.Rodila sam prije 3,5 mj.

----------


## LinaG

Izgleda da to sve ovisi o tome na koju babicu i dječje sestre naletiš - kao što rekoh ima 2 sestre koje nisu baš za pohvaliti. A što se tiće rooming-in-a ja imam totalno drugačija iskustva. Jan je bio samnom i preko noći , i nisu ga hranili jer sam ih tako zamolila jedino prvu noć sam molila da bude s ostalim bebama da se samo malo odmorim i dođem k sebi. Preko dana jedino nije bio samnom ujutro oko pola 9 kad je bio pedijatrijski pregled, za vrijeme posjeta mislim da od 15 do 17 i kad su se kupali oko 20, nakon toga je bio samnom cijelu noć do jutra, kao što sam već pisala to je bio 7 mj. 2007.

----------


## rinče

Evo da se i ja priključim , namjeravam roditi  u Mekrukuru i trenutno pohađamo njihov tečaj i baš smo jučer imali obilazak rodilišta  . I evo par infomacija koje nam je dala  sastra  nas je vodila:
- suprug može biti s nama odmah nakon pripreme( brijanje i klistriranje) i sve do kraja poroda - obavezno donjeti svoje odjelo kapu ,  i masku
- za pripremu obavezno donjeti svoj WC papir  
- spavačica , šlape i ogrtač dobijemo njihov
- nakon poroda sljede dva sata promatranja koje provodimo na krevetu na hodniku 
- smještanje u  dvo- ili trokrevetne sobe , postoji i apartman koji se  plaća 600kn  i također je dvokrevetan i jedino što ima svoju kupaonicu i u njemu su dozvoljene posjete ukoliko se ne radi o zimskom periodu gripe kada su posjete u sobe zabranjene . Također je napomenuto da se apartam ne može rezevirati već kada dođete u bolnicu ako je slobodan možete ga tražiti u suprotnom vas smještaju u obične sobe.
- bebe su s majkama cijelo vrijeme osim na zahtjev majke se odnesu  oko ponoći i vračaju u 6  sati ujutro
-potrebno je za bebe donjeti pelene ako ih želim prematati u jednokratne , u suprotnom ih  prematamo u  bolničke platnene pelene 
- svakako  potiču dojenje , jedino ako majka zahtjeva da se dijete odnese tokom noći tada ga sestre u dječjoj sobi nahrane na bočicu.
 Uglavnom ja sam bila zadovoljna obilaskom i  kada bi sve to tako bilo i u praksi bilo bi dobro . 
Vidjet ćemo!

pozdrav!

----------


## LinaG

Eto mislim da je ovo sve skoro pa tako i u praksi, jedino kaj su njihove šlape one obične gumene ne baš prikladne za zimu, dakle bolje je poslije poroda imati svoje isto tako ja sam se presvukla u svoju spavačiću jer su mi njihove bile užasno velike pa sam imala dekolte do pupka u njima   :Laughing:  a drugo jako su grebave tako da su me smetale za prsa nakon dojenja.

----------


## rinče

mislila sam si uzeti svoje šlape i ogrtač i jednu spavačicu za svaki slučaj.
 jel se može tuširati bez papuča jer  se dosta spominje da je dobro imati gumene papuče da se može u  njima tuširati?

----------


## Eci

Kad sam ja bila, bilo je sve kako su vama rekli na tečaju.  Ja sam se tuširala bez šlapa jer mi se činilo zbilja čisto. 
*mimoza* žao mi je da si imala tako ružno iskustvo.

----------


## LinaG

> mislila sam si uzeti svoje šlape i ogrtač i jednu spavačicu za svaki slučaj.
>  jel se može tuširati bez papuča jer  se dosta spominje da je dobro imati gumene papuče da se može u  njima tuširati?


Da njihove gumene šplape su odlične za tuširanje, istina je da je dosta sve čisto i svako jutro čistačice peru kupaone, ali ipak ja sam se tuširala u šlapama, nisam htjela riskirati.

----------


## lexy

U Merkuru sam rodila u ljeto 2005. Kako je bila rizična trudnoća, morala sam tamo ležati 2 mjeseca. U to vrijeme sam, vjerujte mi, upoznala situaciju u rodilištu. Ne znam je li se što promjenilo u ove dvije godine što se tiče smještaja, ali onda su uvjeti bili katastrofalni. Čudim se da se nije dogodila neka teška zaraza širih razmjera. U početku sam bila smještena u sobe neposredno nasuprot rađaonice. U sobi nas 5-6, uvijek krcato, pomiješane mi na čuvanju i one koje su tek rodile, čistačice dolazile jednom dnevno da istom krpom obriše bez problema pod, i noćne ormariće (1x u 2 tjedna), i krevete. Higijena nula. Zamislite, ljeto, znojimo se, a kreveti se presvlače jednom u 2 tjedna. A WC, to je posebna priča. Nas desetak i sve koje su bile na pripremi za porod(klizma) na 2 Wc iz pretpotopnog vremena.  Da ne govorim o krikovima i urlicima koje smo slušale cijele dane, a pogotovo noći. Zamislite, mi koje tek moramo roditi. Sestre su uglavnom bile ljubazne, ali neke su se znale izvikati na nas, da ne govorim koliko puta sam ih morala podsjećati da moram dobiti lijekove, za infuziju sam se sama morala brinuti, a kada bi iscurila dobro smo morale promisliti koja je sestra dežurna i hoće li vikati na nas (Zorica je ovdje bila the worst). Naravno, svaka čast velikoj većini sestara (posebici Marini)Ja znam da su preopterećene, potplaćene, da ih je premalo, ali ipak nismo ni bile krive što smo završile tamo. Da ne duljim, na carskom sam u sali pobrala bakteriju zbog koje mi rana nije zarasla 2 mjeseca. Ja i još njih puno koje smo rađale na carski taj tjedan u Merkuru.

----------


## rinče

žao mi je što si imala tako grozno iskustvo , no  mislim da su prošle godine obnavljali  odjel babinjača tako da su sada dvo ili trokrevene sobe i po dvije sobe dijele jedan  wc , tako da ovo što su nama pokazali mi se činilo dosta dobro.

----------


## lexy

Odjel babinjača je prije dvije godine bio friško obnovljen tako da sam i ja nakon tri dana intenzivne prebačena u dvokrevetnu sobu gdje smo dijelile kupaonicu s još jednom sobom. Tamo je, dakle situacija bila daleko  bolja u odnosu na sobe preko puta rađaonice i sanitarnog čvora gdje se primaju trudnice spremne za porod. Znam da se pričalo da se i rađaonica namjerava obnavljat a je li se je do danas, to ne znam. Nadam se, za dobrobit svih, da se je obnovila jer oni su uvjeti bili za 19. stoljeće a ne 21.

----------


## Bambi

> Znam da se pričalo da se i rađaonica namjerava obnavljat a je li se je do danas, to ne znam.


Dal netko zna, trebam hitno, jel su obnovili rađaonu?

----------


## LinaG

> Znam da se pričalo da se i rađaonica namjerava obnavljat a je li se je do danas, to ne znam.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Dal netko zna, trebam hitno, jel su obnovili rađaonu?


Mislim da ne jer ovo kaj sam ja vidjela u 7 mj. 2007. nije djelovalo obnovljeno

----------


## Brokvica

Sumnjam da se preuređivalo išta, osebujne zelene pločice koje "krase" zidove su vjerojatno iz sedamdeset i neke.

----------


## mikka

preuredivalo se, jer su pricali da salju rodilje u druga rodilista jer nemaju mjesta zbog preuredenja. e sad, jel su zavrsili..

trazi broj na informacijama pa pitaj

----------


## rinče

Meni se čini da predrađaona i rađaona nisu renovirane . S time da su u boxevima i dalje zelene pločice.

----------


## Eci

Te zlene pločice neću zaboraviti dok sam živa. Izbrojala sam ih uzduž i popreko. A ni one smeđe u predrađaoni.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LinaG

> Te zlene pločice neću zaboraviti dok sam živa. Izbrojala sam ih uzduž i popreko. A ni one smeđe u predrađaoni.


I koliko je zelenih, a koliko smeđih?   :Laughing:

----------


## Eci

Zaboravila sam, ali preko 100!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## umiljata

Počela je obnova boxova, mislim da negdje u 8. mjesecu, ali ne znam do kad će to sve trajati. Najbolje je nazvati i saznati od njih iz prve ruke.

----------


## rinče

može pitanje za mame koje su rodile na mekruru , koje su stvari potrebne za predrađaonu  i da li se može imati sa sobom kompletna torba ?


Hvala!

----------


## Bambi

Rodila sam prije 2 tjedna u Merkuru.
U predrađaoni sam mogla imati što sam htjela, a u boks mi nisu ništa dali nositi, rekli su da torba ostaje u predrađaoni. 
Onda kad je mm došao u boks i malo ih podmitio (kave, bonbonijere...) mogla sam nositi kaj sam htjela (fotoaparat, knjigu, mobitel..) i prešetavati se amo tamo.

Inače, boksove ne preuređuju i mislim da neće jer sam načula da se rodilište seli u Dubravu.

----------


## LinaG

[quote="Bambi"]Rodila sam prije 2 tjedna u Merkuru.
U predrađaoni sam mogla imati što sam htjela, a u boks mi nisu ništa dali nositi, rekli su da torba ostaje u predrađaoni. 
Onda kad je mm došao u boks i malo ih podmitio (kave, bonbonijere...) mogla sam nositi kaj sam htjela (fotoaparat, knjigu, mobitel..) i prešetavati se amo tamo. 
Točno tako, i kad rodiš kad te ostave na hodniku možeš dobiti svoje stvari, meni je osobno mobitel jedino bio na pameti u tom trenutku  :Smile:

----------


## rinče

Bambi  ,  u predrađaoni te pregledaju , sestra obrije i klistrira i nakon toga se ide u box? jel puste muža odmah do tebe u boxu ?

----------


## Bambi

Malo te ostave u predrađaoni da dobiješ trudove i da se šećeš, ja sam htjela biti što duže u predrađaoni jer mi je odlazak u boks   :Cekam:  

Ja sam došla u predrađaonu oko 10, a ušla u boks oko 12-13 sati i cijelo vrijeme molila da mi puste muža, kojeg su pustili oko 13.30 sati u to vrijeme sam počela osjećat lagane trudove.

----------


## tito

Bambi, kako si u cjelosti zadovoljna s Merkurom? Jesi li nosila svoje spavčice ili tamo dobiješ bolničke? Kako funkcionira rooming in? Daju li sestre adekvatnu pomoć oko dojenja? Naime, moram se odlučiti za rodilište pa bih htjela info iz prve ruke. Hvala. Koliko si dana ostala u rodilištu?

----------


## Bambi

Prvi porod u Petrovoj - nisam zadovoljna med. osobljem na porodu, bili su totalno neljudski...da ne pričam dalje jer mi je podsjećanje na to   :Crying or Very sad:  
Drugi porod u Merkuru – u odnosu na osoblje u Petrovoj, sve najbolje, iako sam imala komplikacije poslije poroda (ostali komadi posteljice, krvarenja...) međutim, oni za to nisu krivi, odmah su uočili da nedostaje komad posteljice i napravili kiretažu pod anestezijom.
Treći porod u Merkuru prije mjesec dana – još bolji odnos medicinskog osoblja, ali je prostor u raspadnom stanju (meni skoro pala lampa na glavu). Ponašanje doktora na porodu sam već prije na ovom forumu negdje hvalila.

Spavačice i šlape na porodu moraju biti njihove, a u sobi sam ja koristila svoje. Sobe su uredne što je već netko opisivao pa ja neću, ovog puta sam bila u dvokrevetnoj i jedan dan sama.
Rooming – prvorotkinjama po noći odnesu bebu, a preko dana je veći dio s mamom, ja sam inzistirala da moja beba bude cijelo vrijeme samnom i po danu i po noći, odnijeli su je samo na presvlačenje.
Dojenje – na žalost uopće ne potiču, već svima pričaju kako mama nema mlijeka i svima daju bočice, ja sam opet inzistirala na zabrani davanja boce i sama sam nudila prsa unatoč sestrinom uvjeravanju kako nemam mlijeka...kad je po noći došla vidjet kako mi je, pokazala sam joj bebina usta puna kolostruma što je njoj bilo  :shock: 
Prvorotkinjama nitko ne pokazuje kako se doji već samo nude boce pa žene odustaju od dojenja, ženi u sobi samnom sam ja pomogla oko dojenja, al dok sam šetala hodnikom vidjela sam kroz otvorena vrata drugih soba samo bočice i čula sam sestru kako kaže „mame nemate mlijeka, dajte bočicu“. Ako želiš dojiti sama se moraš za to izboriti, usprkos njihovom kokodakanju da nema mlijeka. 
U Petrovoj mi isto nitko od osoblja nije pokazao kako se doji već iskusnije žene u sobi.




> Koliko si dana ostala u rodilištu?


U četvrtak popodne sam rodila, a u nedjelju išla doma s tim da je mali imao žuticu na granici, a ako koje dijete ima dosta povećani bilirubin ostaje duže.

Merkurom sam dosta zadovoljna, nije savršeno ali odnos osoblja na porodu i vođenje poroda mi je najvažnije, a tu su bili zaista ljubazni i korektni iako ja nisam imala neke posebne zahtijeve osim da mi mm bude na porodu. Atmosfera u predrađaoni je dosta opuštena (zezaju se itd.),ja sam došla sva u strahu i suzama sestra me zagrlila i rekla riječi ohrabrenja, a u boksu su svako malo dolazili da bi pitali kako mi je, a jedan mladi doktor mi je stalno objašnjavao svaku fazu porođajnog doba. Bio je stvarno   :Smile:     neću ga zaboravit…u usporedbi s mojim iskustvom u Petrovoj takav odnos prema rodilji me stvarno oduševio.

----------


## tito

Hvala Bambi, javit ću svoja iskustva.

----------


## zg franka

Cure, ima li novih iskustava s poroda. Kako stoje stvari s doktorima - pretpostavljam da ih je nešto otišlo u privatno rodilište. Spas vidim u dr. Stasenko kojoj se spremam na pregled u bolnicu. Kako me prvi put porodila - bila prezadovoljna s njom, pokušat ću vidjeti kakve su mi šanse drugi puta kod nje. MM nema tečaj, ali je prvi puta (2003.) bio sa mnom, pa ću moliti da ga puste i sada. Termin mi je krajem 3. mj. S kojom curom se imam šanse vidjeti?

----------


## iva1602

> Cure, ima li novih iskustava s poroda. Kako stoje stvari s doktorima - pretpostavljam da ih je nešto otišlo u privatno rodilište. Spas vidim u dr. Stasenko kojoj se spremam na pregled u bolnicu. Kako me prvi put porodila - bila prezadovoljna s njom, pokušat ću vidjeti kakve su mi šanse drugi puta kod nje. MM nema tečaj, ali je prvi puta (2003.) bio sa mnom, pa ću moliti da ga puste i sada. Termin mi je krajem 3. mj. S kojom curom se imam šanse vidjeti?


ja se početkom travnja spremam u merkur po prvi puta i jako me zanima ta dr.stasenko... čula sam da je jako dobra ali kako doći do nje da bude na porodu? franka bila bih ti jako zahvalna kad bi mi malo opisala kakva ti je ona bila na porodu prvi put...jer mene je poroda užasno strah i zaista mi trebaju doktori i babice koji će imati u sebi ljudskosti i ljubaznosti kad mi bude najbolnije  :shock:

----------


## zg franka

Iva,

Ni je ne znam hoću li uspjeti, ali svakako početkom sljedećeg mjeseca idem u trudničku ambulantu uhvatiti je za pregled i dogovor (ako je ikako moguć). Prvi puta trebao me poroditi dr. Podobnik, i bio je tamo, ali je kad mi je došao kraj morao na predavanje na faks, pa je valjda poslao dr. Stasenko. Babica Teuta bila je većinu vremena sa mnom i bila je dobra - vrlo dobra. Bolovi jesu kakvi jesu i svojom ljudskosti su mi i Teuta i dr. olakšale prolazak kroz njih. Kad je došlo vrijeme izgona dr. je vidjela da neće ići u klasičnom boksu, pa su me odveli do stolca u drugoj sobi (polusjedeći položaj). Kad nisam mogla sjediti pustile su me da se dignem i olakšam si ako mogu. Za vrijeme izgona (nije tako strašno bolan u usporedbi s trudovima na dripu), tiskala sam iz petnih žila ali nije išlo od prve ili druge. Dr. me držala za ruku, bodrila, davala upute, bodrila supruga pored mene. Na kraju je ipak morala tiskati trbuh jer bi maleni zapeo i moglo je biti svašta. Kada je maleni izašao (4200 gr, 53 cm), sreća je neopisiva, no vjerojatno šok zbog bolova i svega skupa također velik. Neću zaboraviti da me dr. i nakon samog poroda držala za ruku, tješila i bodrila istovremeno, razgovarala sa mnom. Vjerujem da ništa drugo nije ni mogla, no kada osjetiš ljudskost u teškim trenucima, nikada je ne zaboravljaš. Ne znam kako bi bilo da je bio koji drugi doktor, no zbog svog iskustva ljudskosti s dr. Stasenko, željela bih ponoviti to s njom. Javit ću da li sam uspjela što dogovoriti, a i ti se javi nakon svog pokušaja. Znam da je teško da će se termin podoroda poklopiti s njenom smjenom, no nikad se ne zna. Možda me posluži sreća.

----------


## zg franka

E da Iva, još sam zaboravila - sestra koja me primila na klizmu i ostalo, bila je super. Svi su pričali kako je kateter strašan - ja sam imala ogroman hemeroid i zamolila sam je da bude nježna (stvarno me je bolio). Ni kateter ni donje uređivanje nisam osjetila. Sestra je stvarno bila super. Poslije sam se bila pitala - šta je to to?

----------


## LinaG

Sestra Tonka na oba poroda- ZAKOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNN, to sam već pisala, glasam za nju, i treći put bi s njom  :D

----------


## iva1602

> E da Iva, još sam zaboravila - sestra koja me primila na klizmu i ostalo, bila je super. Svi su pričali kako je kateter strašan - ja sam imala ogroman hemeroid i zamolila sam je da bude nježna (stvarno me je bolio). Ni kateter ni donje uređivanje nisam osjetila. Sestra je stvarno bila super. Poslije sam se bila pitala - šta je to to?


hvala ti puno, zbilja mi puno znače ovakve ohrabruuće priče s poroda. a daj mi još samo reci koliko prije poroda bi trebala početi odlaziti na preglede u merkur? eto moja frendica je u nedjelju rodila u merkuru i rekla je da je jako zadovoljna doktorima i da su ok, samo ako slušaš njihove upute i sveje tad super. eto nadam se da ću i ja potrefit koju dobru dušu na porodu!

----------


## zg franka

Iva,

Osobno ne znam. Prvi puta me je kao i sada vodio privatno Podobnik. Ja ću otići vjerojatno u 32. tjednu (ili oko tog tjedna), kao što forumašice preporučuju da se ide na preglede u bolnicu. Treba uputnica od tvog socijalnog ginekologa. Velim, planiram početkom 2. mj. Kako sam sada u 29. tj., za 2-3 tjedna to će biti 32-33 tjedan. Pa uz malo sreće da je nađem, pa onda više sreće da se lijepo porazgovaramo.

----------


## filip

Mene zanima dali ja iako spadam po mjestu stanovanja u Merkur,moram gore obaviti jedan gin.pregled?Cula sam da moram,ali neznam zasto ako pripadam njima po mjestu stanovanja.Moj ginekolog kaze da nemoram...hvala

----------


## tito

Cure, ja sam sada u 37. tjednu i već sam 2 pregleda obavila kod dr. Stasenko. Dr. mi se čini ok i ja sam zadovoljna. Još da mi se poklopi da mi bude na porodu.... Na preglede u bolnicu sam krenula od 35. tjedna trudnoće.

----------


## umiljata

Drage cure, evo da vam probam odgovoriti na neka vaša pitanja: rodila sam prije 6 i pol mjeseci u Merkuru i tada je situacija bila sljedeća (vjerujem da je i sada ista): trudnoću sam vodila privatno, a u bolnicu sam se javila 2 tjedna prije termina. Po pravilu se treba javiti mjesec dana prije termina, ali vas neće odbiti i ako dođete kasnije. Čak i ako se prvi put pojavite već s trudovima (čak i da ne spadate k njima), primit će vas. One koje ne spadaju k njima, a dođu s trudovima i nikad nisu bile na pregledima odbiju samo ako im je gužva taj dan.
Na porodu mi je bila dr. Stasenko i bila je odlična. Mislila sam da je to zato kaj je znala da mi je veza njen šef, ali slušajući kako se ponaša prema drugim rotkinjama, shvatila sam da prema svima ima isti (odličan!!!!) odnos. No ruku na srce, sve radi babica, pa je dosta i važno kakva je i ona.
MM je bio uz mene (imao je tečaj, ali to nitko ne pita), samo mi je žao kaj nisam ranije tražila da ga puste. Mislila sam da oni to sami odlučuju, no ispalo je da moraš samo pitati, pa ga puste, makar i 3 sata prije poroda.
Smještaj je odličan, sobe su super nove i čiste, sestre su OK (neke manje, neke više), jedino mi se nisu sviđali pedijatri. Na vizitama su bili dosta neljubazni i nisu htjeli ništa govoriti. Mojoj bebi je još u trudnoći otkrivena cista na jajniku, i kad se rodila tvrdili su mi da je više nema, no kad sam otišla nakon mjesec dana na pregled, cista je i dalje bila tu.
No sve u svemu, jako sam zadovoljna i sljedeći put ću sigurno opet ići tamo.

----------


## iva1602

> Iva,
> 
> Osobno ne znam. Prvi puta me je kao i sada vodio privatno Podobnik. Ja ću otići vjerojatno u 32. tjednu (ili oko tog tjedna), kao što forumašice preporučuju da se ide na preglede u bolnicu. Treba uputnica od tvog socijalnog ginekologa. Velim, planiram početkom 2. mj. Kako sam sada u 29. tj., za 2-3 tjedna to će biti 32-33 tjedan. Pa uz malo sreće da je nađem, pa onda više sreće da se lijepo porazgovaramo.


ja sam danas usla  u 28.tjedan, pa mi bi se cak mogle i vidjeti u rodilistu! kad je tebi termin?   :Wink:

----------


## Kuglica

Cure vjerojatno znate da je otvoreno privatno rodilište u Zg i navodno je dr. Podrobnik pobrao iz Merkura svo najbolje osoblje za to svoje privatno rodlilšte. Dali netko zna kakva je sad situacija u Merkuru??? Nebi htjela da me porađa netko bez ogromnog iskustva.. Da li su već u Merkur došle neke stare iskusnjare iz drugih rodilišta??  Ima li netko jako friških iskustava ili saznanja??  Hvala

----------


## Bambi

Frendica rodila prije tjedan dana u Merkuru, kaže da ju je porađao dr. Roki, a na pregledima bila Stasenko

----------


## šefika

Cure zanima me samo kako funkcioniraju pregledi u merkuru nakon predviđenog termina poroda?
Morate li ići još na pregled ili vas kao moju frendicu pošalu kući 4 prsta otvorenu i rekli su joj samo da dođe s trudovima...
nikakvih pregleda više nema ni ctg,ni vaginalni pregled,,,ama baš ništa...
a prošlo joj 4 dana od tremina danas peti dan.

----------


## rinče

ja sam u 38 .tjednu i na pregledu mi je rađen i ctg i uzv u ambulanti

----------


## zg franka

> zg franka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iva,
> 
> Osobno ne znam. Prvi puta me je kao i sada vodio privatno Podobnik. Ja ću otići vjerojatno u 32. tjednu (ili oko tog tjedna), kao što forumašice preporučuju da se ide na preglede u bolnicu. Treba uputnica od tvog socijalnog ginekologa. Velim, planiram početkom 2. mj. Kako sam sada u 29. tj., za 2-3 tjedna to će biti 32-33 tjedan. Pa uz malo sreće da je nađem, pa onda više sreće da se lijepo porazgovaramo.
> 
> 
> ja sam danas usla  u 28.tjedan, pa mi bi se cak mogle i vidjeti u rodilistu! kad je tebi termin?


31.03.

----------


## zg franka

ja sam danas usla  u 28.tjedan, pa mi bi se cak mogle i vidjeti u rodilistu! kad je tebi termin?   :Wink: [/quote]

31.03.

----------


## mikka

> Cure zanima me samo kako funkcioniraju pregledi u merkuru nakon predviđenog termina poroda?
> Morate li ići još na pregled ili vas kao moju frendicu pošalu kući 4 prsta otvorenu i rekli su joj samo da dođe s trudovima...
> nikakvih pregleda više nema ni ctg,ni vaginalni pregled,,,ama baš ništa...
> a prošlo joj 4 dana od tremina danas peti dan.


pregledi su mi bili svaka 2 dana, a 10 dana nakon termina su me hospitalizirali, takav je bio protokol tada (prije godinu i pol).

----------


## Bambi

> Cure zanima me samo kako funkcioniraju pregledi u merkuru nakon predviđenog termina poroda?
> Morate li ići još na pregled ili vas kao moju frendicu pošalu kući 4 prsta otvorenu i rekli su joj samo da dođe s trudovima...
> nikakvih pregleda više nema ni ctg,ni vaginalni pregled,,,ama baš ništa...
> a prošlo joj 4 dana od tremina danas peti dan.


Mora svaki drugi dan na ctg i pregled, te amnioskopiju, nek donese uputnicu od svog ginekologa iz doma zdravlja, valjda su mislili da će odmah dobiti trudove.

----------


## Lutonjica

> kao moju frendicu pošalu kući 4 prsta otvorenu i rekli su joj samo da dođe s trudovima... 
> nikakvih pregleda više nema ni ctg,ni vaginalni pregled,,,ama baš ništa... 
> a prošlo joj 4 dana od tremina danas peti dan.


pa to je baš dobro, zvuči kao pomak naprijed  :D 
frendica ti je sretnica da je ne maltretiraju bespotrebnim invazivnim pregledima
inače, termin je od 38-42 tjedna, znači ona je i dalje najnormalnije u terminu

----------


## šefika

ja sam išla nakon predviđenog termina na ctg svaki dan jer mi je dr objasnio ako ikako mogu doći da dođem radi bebe,čak me i zamolio.nisam ni morala u trudničkoj čekat već sam dolazila gore u rađaonu u petrovoj...
a nisam išla preko veze i poznanstva...
dr. Blaić me prvi put primio u trudničkoj ambulanti,srijedom i rekao da je on odsada zadužen za mene...i tako je bilo...

----------


## kristina_zg

Pošto sam rodila u Merkuru osjećam dužnost da pohvalim i medicinske sestre i doktore. Ja sam ostala oduševljena. Svi su mi bili od velike pomoći i velika podrška dok su me "prali" najgori trudovi. I također kod dojenja, više puta su mi dolazile sestre da mi pokažu pravilno dojenje. 
Samo pohvale za Merkur!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bambi

> Pošto sam rodila u Merkuru osjećam dužnost da pohvalim i medicinske sestre i doktore. Ja sam ostala oduševljena. Svi su mi bili od velike pomoći i velika podrška dok su me "prali" najgori trudovi. I također kod dojenja, više puta su mi dolazile sestre da mi pokažu pravilno dojenje. 
> Samo pohvale za Merkur!!!


E, baš mi je drago!  :D 
A tko ti je bio na porodu?

----------


## kristina_zg

Valentić me porodio, a i Škrobonja se tamo motao a i šivao me. Dr. Razum mi je također bila od velike pomoći. Imala sam i veliku pomoć od sestara koje sam hvatala za ruke kad mi je bilo najbolnije no ne znam im imena...poslije sam im se ispričavala za gnječenje ruku  :Laughing:

----------


## iva1602

cure što smijem nositi u rađaonu, ništa ili? a gdje ste ostavile ruksak ili torbu sa stvarima dok ste rađale.... 

namjeravam roditi u merkuru prvi put za mj i pol i nadam se da ću biti zadovoljna liječnicima i babicama... jer me jako strah poroda.  :shock:

----------


## kristina_zg

> cure što smijem nositi u rađaonu, ništa ili? a gdje ste ostavile ruksak ili torbu sa stvarima dok ste rađale.... 
> 
> namjeravam roditi u merkuru prvi put za mj i pol i nadam se da ću biti zadovoljna liječnicima i babicama... jer me jako strah poroda.  :shock:


u rađaonu sam nosila samo mobitel, no nije mi ni bio od neke pomoći...jedino mi služio da vidim kolko je sati... a torba ostaje kod sanog ulaza na stolcu, tek kad te smjeste u sobu nakon poroda, onda ti dofuraju torbu
želim ti da i tebi ostanu doktori i babice u lijepom sjećanju ko što su meni  :Smile:  
puno sreće i samo hrabro, sve se izdrži za to malo biće koje nosimo u sebi, sva bol se zaboravi čim te pogleda svojim okicama  :Saint:  
sretno!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## iva1602

u rađaonu sam nosila samo mobitel, no nije mi ni bio od neke pomoći...jedino mi služio da vidim kolko je sati... a torba ostaje kod sanog ulaza na stolcu, tek kad te smjeste u sobu nakon poroda, onda ti dofuraju torbu
želim ti da i tebi ostanu doktori i babice u lijepom sjećanju ko što su meni  :Smile:  
puno sreće i samo hrabro, sve se izdrži za to malo biće koje nosimo u sebi, sva bol se zaboravi čim te pogleda svojim okicama  :Saint:  
sretno!!!  :Heart:   :Heart: [/quote]

hvala ti draga na info... i još nešto samo, mogu li uzet svoje spavaćice ili moram imat njihove? što mi ti preporučaš?

----------


## kristina_zg

u rađaoni obaveno moraš imat njihove, no kasnije kad te smjeste u sobu, možeš imati i svoje, kako ti je draže.. jedan savjet- ako uzimaš svoje, ponesi sa kratkim rukavima jer će ti biti vruće, bar je meni bilo..

----------


## bleeda

ja sam se odlučila ići na Merkur jer tu pripadam i po mjestu stanovanja, a sad više manje vidim i da je ok tamo. 
mislim, svugdje će me isto čekati, porod kao porod treba naprosto odradit i to je to. 
sad sve ovo ostalo, doktori, babice, sestre, ma čini mi se da ih svugdje ima divnih i groznih...pa tko me dopadne s tim ću se borit   :Grin:  

ma bit će sve ok.

----------


## kristina_zg

sad sve ovo ostalo, doktori, babice, sestre, ma čini mi se da ih svugdje ima divnih i groznih...pa tko me dopadne s tim ću se borit   :Grin:  

na taj sam način i ja razmišljala...meni je jedino bilo važno da može MM ići sa mnom, no na kraju nije išao ne zbog njih, već zbog sebe samoga. Jedino što je važno jest to da bude sve u redu sa bebom, a na nama je da surađujemo i slušamo što nam doktori i babica govore, ipak znaju više od nas..
a sad jel će netko od njih biti bezobrazan to je sve stvar sreće, no po mom i ne tako bitna stvar

----------


## mikka

kristina, ti si preskromna  :Wink:  

ne znaju oni vise od nas kad je o nasem tijelu rijec. ali nema to veze. glavno da bude sve ok. ja nisam bas bila zadovoljna merkurom, ali polako se to zaboravlja.

iva, bolje ti je imati njihove spavacice nakon poroda jer krvaris, pa se zaflekaju, a oni ti daju ciste kad zatrazis. ja sam si cak i sama uzimala, jer sam znala gdje stoje  :Grin:

----------


## kristina_zg

> kristina, ti si preskromna  
> 
> ne znaju oni vise od nas kad je o nasem tijelu rijec. ali nema to veze. glavno da bude sve ok. ja nisam bas bila zadovoljna merkurom, ali polako se to zaboravlja.
> 
> iva, bolje ti je imati njihove spavacice nakon poroda jer krvaris, pa se zaflekaju, a oni ti daju ciste kad zatrazis. ja sam si cak i sama uzimala, jer sam znala gdje stoje


ma jesam, znam, no tako mi je lakše, što manje očekuješ više si zadovoljan. što bih ja voljela kaj se tiče poroda?- najiskrenije- da manje boli :D , no svjesna sam da će boljet bez obzira jel ja rađala stoječki, sjedečki ili kako god... prirodniji je položaj sjedečki, no mislim da smo dalekooo mi od tog pa se ne želim ni opterećivat time

----------


## Ninči

Ja još nisam rodila (tek sam u 33. tjednu), ali planiram roditi u Merkuru. Razmišljala jesam i o drugim rodilištima, ali jedini razlog je bio taj što u Merkuru nemaju inkubatora (ne daj bože da zatreba)  :Sad:  
Što se tiče ostalog- nemam nikakvih sumnji u Merkur! Od početka trudnoće svaka 3 tjedna sam tamo na pregledu. Ležala sam tamo u 6.mjesecu trudnoće 2 tjedna (tumor na jajniku, izvađen jajnik van), promjenila 2 odjela, upoznala valjda sve doktore i sve sestre i stvarno nemam nikakvih zamjerki na te ljude. Da oni nisu bili takvi kakvi jesu, sto puta bi mi teže palo tako dugo ležanje u bolnici. 




> Valentić


Samo mali ispravak- dr.Valetić  :Grin:  




> meni je jedino bilo važno da može MM ići sa mnom, no na kraju nije išao ne zbog njih, već zbog sebe samoga. Jedino što je važno jest to da bude sve u redu sa bebom, a na nama je da surađujemo i slušamo što nam doktori i babica govore, ipak znaju više od nas..
> a sad jel će netko od njih biti bezobrazan to je sve stvar sreće, no po mom i ne tako bitna stvar


Baš tako i ja razmišljam! Mogu te jedino u svakoj riječi potpisati!
I jedino što imam za dodati je da sam se ja ponekad i čudila kako sestre mogu ostati ljubazne unatoč svakakvim ženama? Mislim, znam da im je to posao, ali iskreno- takvih žena ima da bih ja odavno pukla i izbrojala im se! Njima zato svaka čast. Ruku na srce- al nisu ni sve žene iste   :Wink:

----------


## Cathy

Da li netko može ako zna napisati nešto više o doktoru Valetiću. Kakav je na pregledima, da li je otvoren za pitanja?  Isto me zanima da li radi ultrazvuk. Ja sam na Merkuru bila najzadovoljnija sa Dr. Zmijanac ali ona je otišla koliko znam u privatno rodilište.

----------


## Ninči

Meni je dr. Valetić bio u vizitama i o njemu imam samo najbolje mišljenje....jer uvijek mi je djelovao dobro raspoložen (a skoro svaki dan sam ga sretala), na sva je pitanja bio spreman odgovoriti, dosta je susretljiv tip osobe. To su barem moji dojmovi....sad ovu drugu stranu stvarno ne znam- nisam bila kod njega na pregledu, UZV ne znam da li radi (čini mi se da nisam pročitala njegovo ime tamo na vratima di se UZV radi  :/ ).
Sve ovo što sam ti rekla je na kraju krajeva stvar osobnog dojma  :Smile:  
Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla  :Love:

----------


## kristina_zg

_I jedino što imam za dodati je da sam se ja ponekad i čudila kako sestre mogu ostati ljubazne unatoč svakakvim ženama? Mislim, znam da im je to posao, ali iskreno- takvih žena ima da bih ja odavno pukla i izbrojala im se! Njima zato svaka čast. Ruku na srce- al nisu ni sve žene iste  [/_quote

Ovdje se potpuno slažem s tobom, nismo ni sve žene iste, i to je živa istina!!!

p.s. hvala za ispravak  :Smile:  [/quote]

----------


## iva1602

> Meni je dr. Valetić bio u vizitama i o njemu imam samo najbolje mišljenje....jer uvijek mi je djelovao dobro raspoložen (a skoro svaki dan sam ga sretala), na sva je pitanja bio spreman odgovoriti, dosta je susretljiv tip osobe. To su barem moji dojmovi....sad ovu drugu stranu stvarno ne znam- nisam bila kod njega na pregledu, UZV ne znam da li radi (čini mi se da nisam pročitala njegovo ime tamo na vratima di se UZV radi  :/ ).
> Sve ovo što sam ti rekla je na kraju krajeva stvar osobnog dojma  
> Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla


ninči i ja sam u 33.tjednu i planiram rodit u merkuru pa eto... možda podijelimo sobu   :Kiss:

----------


## Ninči

Kristina, nema na čemu!  :Kiss:  

Iva, tko zna, možda se stvarno sretnemo  :Love:

----------


## adi-k

[quote="Eci"]Već sam ishvalila Merkur, pa se neću ponavljati. Samo bih dodala da doživljaj poroda, bolnice i osoblja jako ovisi o svakom pojedincu , njegovim očekivanjima, a i o stanju taj dan u bolnici.
Kad idem roditi znam da ne idem u hotel i ne očekujem da se osoblje odnosi prema meni kao prema kraljici. Svi prema kojima sam bila ljubazna, bili su ljubazni i prema meni. Sve što sam ljubazno zamolila sam dobila. A vidjela sam par žena koje nisu htjele surađivati, bile su bezobrazne i očekivale su da ih se dvori. Naravno da se i osoblje drugačije ponašalo prema njima. 

¸i ja ovo potpisujem! Rodila sam prije 4,5 mjeseca u Merkuru,cijelu trudnoću vodila tamo kod dr. Valetića.  Iako nije bio prisutan na porodu,telefonski se čuo sa dežurnim liječnicima i samnom. Svaka pohvala dr.Valetiću,ekipi u koju sam upala za porod( dr.Zmijanac,dr.Kovačević,pa druga ekipa dr.Balenović,dr.Duić,dr.Žigmund.) POsebna pohvala primalji Izabeli koja je jedno veliko srce( ruku sam joj skoro potrgala dok sam je stiskala kod bušenja vodenjaka,isto tako i dr.Duiću). Nikad neću zaboraviti njene riječi kad sam rodila Doriana: " Evo ga,evo glavice...a bem ti znaš,sa figom izlaziš van,a dosad si nas dobro namučio! Ti ćeš biti prava mustra". Isto tako sestra Zorica je bila mrak(čula sam samo ružno o njoj, a ona je fakat bila super). Čak su mi i muža pustili bez tečaja na porod,cijelo vrijeme smo se zezali sa cijelom ekipom( dobro kod jačih bolova mi nije više bilo do šale)Soba ok,sestre za djecu kako koja, negdje sam pročitala da su ove kaj nose jelo bile nadrkane ak nisi pojeo u roku u kojem su one to zamislile( a fakat brzo dolaze po pladnjeve),makar je beba baš tad(napokon) jela,to sam i ja doživjela. Ostalo ok,u biti ak si ljubazan,u većini slučajeva i oni su ljubazni prema tebi. Jedino ako naletiš na PMS( i muški i ženski),onda jbg nisi imao sreće.

----------


## adi-k

[b]


> Da li netko može ako zna napisati nešto više o doktoru Valetiću. Kakav je na pregledima, da li je otvoren za pitanja?  Isto me zanima da li radi ultrazvuk. Ja sam na Merkuru bila najzadovoljnija sa Dr. Zmijanac ali ona je otišla koliko znam u privatno rodilište.


Cathy,dr. Valetić ti je super. Mi smo se od samog početka moje trudnoće borili sa svakakvim bakterijama u urinu i skoro sam cijelu trudnoću bila na antibioticima. To što imam živo i zdravo dijete mogu zahvaliti najviše njemu. Istina je da je dr. Valetić dosta direktan i kaže šta misli,ja sam nekad izlazila u suzama iz ambulante kad mi je nabrojao mogućnosti problema s bebom nakon poroda(ako uopće i izguramo do kraja),al hvala Bogu sve je prošlo super,beba napreduje i više neg za svoju dob,on je jedan poseban čovjek,posjetio me u sobi par puta nakon poroda,savjetovao me i rekao da ga potražim svaki put kad trebam neki savjet. Ako si kod njega,samo nastavi,nećeš požaliti.[/i]

----------


## mikka

meni su sestre hranilice bile mrak. bas su dobre. a i hrana mi je bila fina  :Grin:  

duic je taj koji mi se zamjerio, sad si me sjetila. zorica mi je bila simpa jer stalno nes kenja, meni je dala jezikovu juhu zbog kilaze, ali nisam ju shvacala ozbiljno pa mi je bila simpa. volim te nadrkanovice, slatki su mi.

bile su jos 2 sestre koje su mi se zamjerile, mislim da su obje glavne.

----------


## adi-k

meni je fora bio dr.Kovačević koji mi je upao u boks( a mene bolilooo) i puta:" Jesi gladna???? Da  naručim pizzu?   E NEMOŽE   :Razz:  "

hm  kaj im nije preveč tih pica na dan.  :?

----------


## Ninči

> duic je taj koji mi se zamjerio


Zašto ti se Duić zamjerio?   :Sad:  Mene je on operirao (u 6.mjesecu trudnoće tumor na jajniku) i taj je posao odradio vrhunski! Svaka mu čast! Dolazio me je redovno poslije toga posjetiti na intenzivnu i pitati kako se osjećam...sve mi je on određivao terapije....čak mi niti čepić nisu smjeli dati bez da njega pitaju  :Grin:  A MMa je tek on smirio (ovaj je bio uspaničen da je to strašno!)...i kada je pitao Duića kako je prošla operacija, ovaj ga uveo u kancelariju, posjeo ga i prvo mu ozbiljno objasnio da je sve dobro prošlo i da će sve biti OK, a onda (valjda kad je čovjek vidio kako se ovaj uzdrhtao) počeo se šaliti i ja sam prvi put nakon par dana vidjela svog dragog kako mi ulazi nasmijan u sobu.

A od četvrtog mjeseca trudnoće do današnjeg dana sam kod njega na pregledu i ultrazvuku- svaka 3 tjedna....i ono što pričaju da je grub pri pregledima, ja iskreno nisam primjetila :/ Istina je da ne priča baš puno, ali ja se ne ustručavam išta ga pitati. I sve mi lijepo odgovori i obavezno ubaci i koji zez  :Grin:  

To je samo moje iskustvo i žao mi je što se tebi zamjerio  :Love:

----------


## mikka

ja mislim da je to bio duic, sad vise nisam sigurna, davno je to bilo  :Wink:  

ma on mi je drzao jezikovu juhu kad sam isla prosetati oko bolnice (?! ko da sam u zatvoru), a "drukale" su me te 2 glavne sestre. ko da sam neki klinac u vrticu, mislim bas su mi digli zivac. 

duic (ako je to on) mi je busio vodenjak (bez pitanja) dok sam ja umirala od bolova pod dripom, i nije bas bio jako njezan, kao da mi se htio osvetiti za to sto sam "bjezala" iz bolnice. 

ne znam, meni se to cini kao neke djecje igre i jako neprofesionalno, ali sta ces, ne.

kovacevic mi je bio na porodu (ako je to onaj mladi) i  on mi je bio ok, zasio me, skroz je bio kul.

----------


## Ninči

Ne liči mi čitanje bukvice na Duića  :Laughing:  On mi baš djeluje onako kao teška hladovina  :Rolling Eyes:  
Mene tog bušenja vodenjaka iskreno strah (nadam se da mi neće trebati)  :Sad:   Jer većina žena kaže da boli  :Sad:  

Koje si ti godine bila u bolnici? Ja sam ga iskreno vidjela jedino kad bi mi došao u sobu....jer je uvijek bio ili u operacijskoj sali, ili su ga drugi doktori zvali da pomogne oko nečega, ili je bio u drugoj bolnici na intervenciji, ili je bio u ambulanti na UZV-u, ili na nekom sastanku....uglavom, uvijek nešta u trku i žurbi  :Grin:  I vječito ga je netko (bilo doktor, bilo sestre) ganjao po hodnicima jer su ga hitno trebali. I sad kad sam bila na UZV-u, on izletio da ode nešta hitno obaviti...a u tih pola sata što ga nije bilo tražili ga i dr.Valetić i dr.Roki. A meni malo smeta što kad god me gleda na UZV, neki doktor uđe da ga nešta pita  :Rolling Eyes:  A ja onako fino raskrečena na stolu.....   :Grin:  

Ali ako je dr. mršav, crn, proćelav i sa mladežom na licu, onda je to bio Duić  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

ja sam bila u sedmom 2006. ne znam, sjecam se da ima neki pigment na kosi, jedan pramen druge boje koliko me pamcenje sluzi.

ma opce ne mora biti da je to on.

meni se ne svida ta njihova (opcenito u bolnicama, u petrovoj isto) "furka" ko da smo mi neke ovcice. ne samo doktori, primjetila sam i kod sestara. kao, oni su "very important persons". zato i necu ici ponovo u bolnicu, vise volim kad se netko odnosi prema meni s postovanjem, a ne kao da sam maloumni zatvorenik djecjeg doma.

najbolji su mi ovi djelatnici kao npr. cistacice ili hranilice, oni su mi najnormalniji, nemaju te ego tripove.

----------


## Ninči

Duić nema sjedi pramen  :Grin:  Ima ga dr. Roki, pa pretpostavljam da si s njim imala te neugodne situacije  :Sad:  Ja ga znam samo sa hodnika (uvijek se čini simpatičan), ali mnoge žene koje su imale s njim iskustva su pričale da je dobar. A to kao i svaki čovjek- nekome dobar, nekome ne. Žao mi je jedino zbog tvog razočaranja   :Love:

----------


## filip

cure,koja treba uskoro roditi u merkuru nek se jave.....

----------


## iva1602

> cure,koja treba uskoro roditi u merkuru nek se jave.....


evo ja za 6 tjedana.. zašto?

----------


## Ninči

I ja za manje-više 6 tjedana  :Grin:

----------


## filip

pa mislila sam da se mozda vidimo gore....ali ja cu prije....

----------


## Ninči

Pa tko zna....mi malo ranije rodimo ili ti preneseš, ili kombinacija toga.... i vidimo se   :Grin:

----------


## ninekica

ja imam užasno iskustvo s dr. valetićem, da smijem dočekla bi ga negdje u mraku i zatukla ga... imala sam 2 susreta s njim - prvi put kad sam u 6. tj prokrvarila on mi je radio pregled i kad sam pitala jel s bebom sve ok samo mi je bahato rekao da mi nemre ništa sada reći jer za 2 sata mogu iskrvariti - to je kao najnormalnija pojava i kaj ja sad radim paniku iz toga. ok, nije to bilo ništa strašno. ali drugi put, nakon što sam se u međuvremenu opredjelila za drugog doktora, prokrvarila sam opet i hitno došla u bolnicu. naletila sam na njega i pitala šta da radim, kome da se javim a on mi je odgovorio kako ja imam drugog doktora i jasno sam se izjasnila da nisam više njgov pacijent. ja ga sva očajna molim da mi kaže jel to opasno, kaj da radim u tom trenutku a o mi kaže: " ako vam ja sad kažem da je sve ok, a vi sutra pobacite i mene tužite novinama?! javite se negdje dolje." okrene se i ode.  nek mi oproste sve žene ovdje kojima je on drag i prema kojim je bio ok, ali kakva bi to osoba rekla preplašenoj trudnici koja u takvom trenutku?? meni se o osobno gadi.

----------


## tince

evo ja se javljam na raport! Termin mi je 06.03.2008., rodilište Merkur! od prije 2 tjedna idem na preglede kod dr.Stasenko i moram priznati da je jako simpa i čini se sasvim OK.

----------


## iva1602

> evo ja se javljam na raport! Termin mi je 06.03.2008., rodilište Merkur! od prije 2 tjedna idem na preglede kod dr.Stasenko i moram priznati da je jako simpa i čini se sasvim OK.


a kako si baš nju dobila na pregledima, gledala si baš kad ona radi ili slučajno?  ja bi isto nju....

----------


## Ninči

Iva, tamo na vratima u Merkuru piše raspored doktora kad koji radi ultrazvuk, a kad koji radi u trudničkoj ambulanti. Možeš i nazvati Merkur pa pitati. I fino si odabereš kod kojeg bi doktora, dođeš taj dan kad on radi sa uputnicom i to je sva procedura.

----------


## sssuncica

Meni je dr. Valetić vodio drugu polovicu trudnoće i baš se fino potrefilo da sam rodila u njegovom dežurstvu  :D . Ne mogu reći apsolutno ništa loše, dapače, ful je objektivan i direktan i zadovoljna sam bila njegovim pristupom kako tijekom trudnoće tako i na porodu (a bome i na pregledu koji mjesec nakon poroda   :Grin:  ). Moj bebač je rođen u svibnju 2007., sve super onda i sada, no koliko god je sve bilo super u trudnoći (za poželjet'), hvala Bogu, kad god sam ga pitala je l' sve OK odgovorio bi mi u stilu 'da za sada izgleda sve u redu, ali tek ćemo nakon poroda biti 100% sigurni' što, kad ste trudni (i osjetljiviji) može zvučati uznemirujuće, no zapravo je realan odgovor... 
Ali na porodu je ipak bitnija babica (tak bar ja razmišljam) i bila je fenomenalna. Mislim da se zvala Tonka, malo jača i vrlo simpatična sestra   :Smile:  .
Jedino što me tamo frustriralo je čekanje da dođem na red za pregled   :Cekam:  , ja sam išla četvrtkom kad je njegova ambulanta, i bez obzira na naručeni termin znalo se dogoditi da odsjedim tamo 2-3 sata  :Raspa:   (nakon prvog puta sam furala sa sobom i lunch paket   :Mljac:  ). Ne znam je li tako i ostalim danima, ali nisu doktori za to krivi već loša organizacija posla .
Uglavnom,   :Klap:  za dr. Valetića.

Za Ninči 



> Mene tog bušenja vodenjaka iskreno strah (nadam se da mi neće trebati)


Meni su ga prokinuli 2h nakon dolaska i stvarno nisam osjetila nikakvu bol, čak ne niti nelagodu; babica je držala nekakvu zdjelu  :Unsure:  ispod i kad ga je dr.V. prokinuo voda je iscurila u mlazu, (kao iz pipe pod srednjim pritiskom). Ali držim fige da ti ne bu trebalo   :Wink:

----------


## Ninči

Hvala Suncice!  :Love:  I ja se nadam da mi neće trebati  :Grin:  Ali utješno je znati da ne mora boljeti baš jako  :Kiss:  

Nego, što se tiče tog naručivanja na pregled....oni to samo upišu 12 sati (svima valjda isto), ali se ide po principu "ko prvi djevojci, njegova djevojka"  :Grin:  Tj., idu po redu kako su koju uputnicu primili. Znam to jer sam skoro svaki put išla sa dragim kad on ide na posao, pa bih u 7 i 30 već bila tamo, predala uputnicu i onda čekala da počnu raditi (rade tek od 9  :Grin:  )...i svaki put kad su počeli raditi ja sam bila prva na redu  :D (istina da sam se do 9 opet načekala, ali šta ćeš  :Grin:  Bar sam mogla švrljati po bolnici i doći malo prije 9 u onu gužvu  :Wink:  )

Što se tiče te babice Tonke....svi je spominju i obožavaju....i ja se mislim- radi li ona inače i gore na ginekologiji2....jer je jedna sestra stvarno bila savršena cijelo vrijeme mog boravka tamo! Ja sam rekla da bih je i kući vodila  :Grin:  A onog dana kad ću otići kući sam saznala da je i babica.....jer je jedna cura u mojoj sobi trebala roditi u 6. mjesecu jer joj se beba prestala razvijati  :Sad:   i ta je sestra-babica stalno bila uz nju i pomagala joj i vodila je kroz sve šta treba raditi....tada su nam i rekli da je ta sestra ustvari babica. Ali ja sam čak i uvjerena da se ova sestra zvala Slavica :/  Mada Tonka- Slavica, meni to isto dođe  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

mene busenje vodenjaka uopce nije bolilo, cak mi je donijelo i trenutno olaksanje. samo sam osjetila kako mi topla voda curi, a izgleda da mi je to zaustavilo trud na kojih minutu dvije pa sam uspjela malo doci k sebi.

pitanje je jedino, koliko je potrebno busenje vodenjaka, jel. to je jos jedna od nepotrebnih stvari koja se radi rutinski, kao i brijanje, klizma, drip i slicne gadosti.

----------


## tince

> tince prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo ja se javljam na raport! Termin mi je 06.03.2008., rodilište Merkur! od prije 2 tjedna idem na preglede kod dr.Stasenko i moram priznati da je jako simpa i čini se sasvim OK.
> 
> 
> a kako si baš nju dobila na pregledima, gledala si baš kad ona radi ili slučajno?  ja bi isto nju....


Bok Iva,

ma nije ti to neka posebna procedura. Jednostavno sam došla jedan petak s uputnicom na običan pregled i eto dr.Stasenko! Naravno, raspitala sam se kad ona radi - dežurna je u trudničkoj utorkom i petkom. Dođem oko 8 ujutro, onda mi sestre izmjere tlak, težinu, provjere urin i naprave CTG i onda čekaš...Dr.Stasenko počinje primati od 10h pa sam obično gotova oko pola 11. Još kad bih nekak mogla naštimati da rodim baš kad je ona dežurna...  :Grin:

----------


## iva1602

> iva1602 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tince prvotno napisa
> ...


hvala na info tinci!!!! mene je jako strah poroda jer mi je prvi put i zaista se nadam da ću i ja dobit nekog doktora koji će ponajprije biti ljudsko biće i podrška kad mi bude najbolnije.... i ja bi stasenko al tko zna kad će moj Filip htjet izaći i da li ćemo pogodit njenu smjenu!

----------


## mikka

iva, ne brini se oko poroda. moj savjet je da racunas prvo na sebe i svoje tijelo kao savrseno kompetentno donesti na svijet tvoju bebu. 

kod doktora ovisi i kakav im je dan, pa mozes imati i grozno iskustvo s nekim o kom si cula samo najbolje. nije to nis tak strasno. odi u bolnicu kad ti trudovi postanu cesci, ne daj nikakve posebne intervencije (drip i slicno), i bit ce sve ok.

----------


## filip

meni je termin u cetvrtak 28....i rekao je dr.ako se ne porodim do cetvrtka da odem u merkur na kontrolu  u cetvrtak....a rekao je da mogu i u srijedu...e sad,dr.Stasenko radi u petak pa bi htjela kod nje u ambulantu,a svi me pak tjeraju da odem ranije.......sto cu ranije tamo,jedino ako ne rodim prije petka...

----------


## iva1602

evo mi smo dobili uputnicu da za 2 tjedna napravimo pregled + ctg u merkuru!! 

cure znate li možda kad je najbolje doć u trud.ambulantu i ostavit papire... znam da doktori dolaze tek nakon vizita poslije 9...

i zna li možda koja od vas koji je doktor u trudničkoj srijedom i četvrtkom?

i kako izgleda pregled..prvo uzv,pa vaginalni pa ctg ili? i koliko dugo ću bit na tom ctg-u? da uzmem nešto za čitat?

sorry kaj sam vas zatrpala pitanjima   :Saint:

----------


## filip

evo ja bila danas.....
dosla u 8,predala uputnicu i trudnicku....zacas me zvala sestra da dam urin,izvagala me i izmjerila tlak....cekala jedno 20 minuta ,nazalost dr.Stasenko je danas bila iz dezurne tako da me je primio neki mladi novi doktor Kulaš.....kad mi je radio amnioskopiju malo je bolilo jer nisam jako otvorena ali mi je uspio pogledati plodnu vodu....dr.je dosta ugodan,lijepo objasni,sta me je interesiralo sam pitala i bio je zbilja pristupacan...pon. znam da je dr.ROKI,A ZA SRI. I CET. zbilja nisam zapamtila doktore....ako se sjetim javim....

----------


## iva1602

> evo ja bila danas.....
> dosla u 8,predala uputnicu i trudnicku....zacas me zvala sestra da dam urin,izvagala me i izmjerila tlak....cekala jedno 20 minuta ,nazalost dr.Stasenko je danas bila iz dezurne tako da me je primio neki mladi novi doktor Kulaš.....kad mi je radio amnioskopiju malo je bolilo jer nisam jako otvorena ali mi je uspio pogledati plodnu vodu....dr.je dosta ugodan,lijepo objasni,sta me je interesiralo sam pitala i bio je zbilja pristupacan...pon. znam da je dr.ROKI,A ZA SRI. I CET. zbilja nisam zapamtila doktore....ako se sjetim javim....


draga kad ideš opet tamo na kontrolu? ja ti držim fige da rodiš čim prije tako da ne moraš svaki dan ići u bolnicu na kontrole

ajde ako ti nije teško kad ćeš ići idući put pogledaj tko je u ambulanti srijedom i četvtkom....

kako ti se čini osoblje, jesu li ljubazni?

----------


## filip

idem u nedjelu,ali gore u rodiliste....usput mi je pa ti pogledam,ako ti nije dugo cekat....valjda ne radi ambulanta nedjeljom....

----------


## iva1602

> idem u nedjelu,ali gore u rodiliste....usput mi je pa ti pogledam,ako ti nije dugo cekat....valjda ne radi ambulanta nedjeljom....


pogledaj ako se sjetiš... ja imam pregled tek za 2 tjedna   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Ninči

> i zna li možda koja od vas koji je doktor u trudničkoj srijedom i četvrtkom?


Mislim da sam vidjela da je četvrtkom u trudničkoj dr. Leder. A za srijedu stvarno ne znam  :Grin:  

Inače, cure, u kojem tjednu trudnoće ste krenule u trudničku? Ja ne bih baš prerano, jer je stvarno naporno ići tamo svakih dan-dva  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## iva1602

> iva1602 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i zna li možda koja od vas koji je doktor u trudničkoj srijedom i četvrtkom?
> 
> 
> Mislim da sam vidjela da je četvrtkom u trudničkoj dr. Leder. A za srijedu stvarno ne znam  
> 
> Inače, cure, u kojem tjednu trudnoće ste krenule u trudničku? Ja ne bih baš prerano, jer je stvarno naporno ići tamo svakih dan-dva


hvala na info... za tog Ledera baš i nisam čula, ima li tko iskustva s njim?

ja sam ti dobila uputnicu da s 37 tjedana odem na prvi pregled u bolnicu... a svaki drugi dan ideš samo ako ti je termin jako blizu ili ako prođe... mislim da ako termin prođe,da moraš svaki dan na pregled al nemoj me držat za riječ.... :?

----------


## Ninči

Leder je pomagao Duiću kad je mene operirao (navodno jer sam bila u 6.mj.trudnoće, a Leder je super za carski rez). I čula sam od puno cura da ga hvale, ali ovo je bilo jedino moje iskustvo s njim (pri kojem ga nisam ni vidjela  :Grin:  )

A ne znam to za trudničku. Mnoge su mi cure rekle da ne krećem prerano, ali iskreno- ne znam više zašto točno :/ Moja je kuma krenula 2 tjedna prije termina u tu trudničku ambulantu, pa je svaki drugi dan morala biti tamo na pregledu. I to mi je malo prečesto  :Rolling Eyes:  Ali kontam si-ona je rodila u Brodu, pa je možda ovdje nešta drugačije :/

----------


## mikka

ja sam isla svaki drugi dan na pregled i ctg (kad mi je prosao termin) i hospitaliziralo me 10 dana nakon termina, sto ce reci sa 41+3. takva je navodno politika u merkuru. mislim da u petrovoj recimo hospitaliziraju sa tocno 41 tjedan, u merkuru ti "daju" 3 dana "extra"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninik

pročitah samo zadnjih par postova ali eto da podijelim s vama!
rodila na ljeto u Merkuru, carski, kod dr. Ledera!
sve što imam za reć su riječi hvale!
došla sa svojim trudovima, 41 tjedan, od 37 išla na kontrole isključivo kod dr. Ledera!
uz cijelonoćne trudove, beba se ne spušta i dr. Leder, iako mu je debelo zgotovila šihta, ostaje uz mene i odlučujemo se za carski!
za par minuta moju srećicu su pokazali tati!
bila je zamotana u pupčanu vrpcu i carski je zaista bio jedino riješenje!
rez je super, doktor super, sestre kako koja, uglavnom dobre, rooming funkcionira...
ako imate još kakvo pitanje...

----------


## filip

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iva1602 prvotno napisa
> ...


skroz su ti promijenili smjene.na jednim vratima pise jedno ,a na drugima drugo...ja sam sad u utorak tamo kod podgajskog....a stasenko je po novom u cetvrtak tamo....u petak je roki i zovko....
taj zovko je bio i danas ,totalno nezainteresiran tip...na kraju me pregledao neki drugi nisam vidjela plocicu s imenom,a potpis mu je necitljiv,on je ok....sestra koja me primila je bila super....

----------


## iva1602

znači stasenko je četvrtkom? super to mi još bolje odgovara....

----------


## Ninči

[quote="filip"][quote="iva1602"]


> iva1602 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i zna li možda koja od vas koji je doktor u trudničkoj srijedom i četvrtkom?
> 
> 
> skroz su ti promijenili smjene.na jednim vratima pise jedno ,a na drugima drugo...ja sam sad u utorak tamo kod podgajskog....a stasenko je po novom u cetvrtak tamo....u petak je roki i zovko....


Ti govoriš o smjenama u trudničkoj ambulanti ili o smjenama kad koji doktor radi UZV? :/  Čini mi se da govoriš o ovim drugim smjenama, jer baš kad sam ja ležala u bolnici točno taj navedeni raspored je bio za UZV. A od toga je prošlo već 4+ mjeseci. Dakle, ako se i mijenjao taj raspored, nije se nedavno promijenio, nego je takav već duuuuugo. A normalno da na svakim vratima piše drugi raspored- na trudničkoj je jedan raspored, a na UZV je drugi raspored. Još si zaboravila srijedu- tada je dr. Duić na UZV-u. 

A kako je Iva pitala za trudničku ambulantu, ostaje ono da četvrtkom radi dr. Leder, a petkom nemam pojma tko.

----------


## iva1602

[quote="Ninči"][quote="filip"]


> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iva1602 prvotno napisa
> ...


je je pitala sam za trudničku... moram obavit pregled i ctg,tak mi piše na uputnici ... kaj to znači da ću opet neki drugi dan morat dolazit na uzv, ili ću sad ići kod jednog doktora na pregled, a kod drugog na uzv?

ajmmee sva sam izgubljena... to je valjda normalno kad se termin opako bliži   :Embarassed:

----------


## filip

ne,na papiru pise popis kako doktori rade u trudniskoj ambulanti kako koji dan....s tim da kad udes u cekaonu na onim vratima je skroz drugi raspored,znam jer takav nije bio u petak tamo...
a na onim vratima gdje se obavljaju pregledi je ostao onaj drugi....uzv je prije bio kakti utorkom kad je radila dr.Stasenko,a po novom nisam vidjela koji dan je uzv ali sam vidjela da nje vise utorkom nema..

----------


## Cathy_1

Ja sam bila u petak na pregledu u Merkuru, pisalo je da radi doktorica Stasenko a pregledao me neki mladji doktor. Sada sam u 36 tjednu i prvi put sam tamo isla, prije sam preglede obavljala privatno.
Sad me zanima, bila sam na ctg-u, izmjerili su mi tlak i bila sam na pregledu ali nisam bila na ultrazvuku niti ga je tko spominjao, pa kak sad to ide.. moram dolaziti svaki tjedan od sada pa ce me valjda poslati na ultrazvuk  :?

----------


## iva1602

> Ja sam bila u petak na pregledu u Merkuru, pisalo je da radi doktorica Stasenko a pregledao me neki mladji doktor. Sada sam u 36 tjednu i prvi put sam tamo isla, prije sam preglede obavljala privatno.
> Sad me zanima, bila sam na ctg-u, izmjerili su mi tlak i bila sam na pregledu ali nisam bila na ultrazvuku niti ga je tko spominjao, pa kak sad to ide.. moram dolaziti svaki tjedan od sada pa ce me valjda poslati na ultrazvuk  :?


e to i mene zanima... ovo za uzv...

cathy koliko dugo si bila na tom ctg-u? znači i ja ću uskoro svaki tjedan u merkur...a joooj .

eto možda se vidimo u rodilištu  :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

A nemam pojma onda :/ Ja sad u srijedu idem u Merkur, i naručena sam na uzv kod Duića. Valjda se onda i to nije promjenilo, jer ja baš i ne mogu birati doktora ili da je svejedno kod kojeg dospijem :/ 

Vidjet ću onda u srijedu pa javim ako bude još trebao taj raspored  :Smile:  Pitat ću ako ništa drugo, jer i mene zanima pošto mi je ovo zadnji pregled i uskoro me čekaju odlasci u trudničku.

----------


## filip

> Ja sam bila u petak na pregledu u Merkuru, pisalo je da radi doktorica Stasenko a pregledao me neki mladji doktor. Sada sam u 36 tjednu i prvi put sam tamo isla, prije sam preglede obavljala privatno.
> Sad me zanima, bila sam na ctg-u, izmjerili su mi tlak i bila sam na pregledu ali nisam bila na ultrazvuku niti ga je tko spominjao, pa kak sad to ide.. moram dolaziti svaki tjedan od sada pa ce me valjda poslati na ultrazvuk  :?



mozda smo se i vidjele u petak....  :Smile:

----------


## filip

sad sam zvala merkur da pitam tko je na kraju sutra dezura i rekli Stasenko.....rekli su da oni imaju takav raspored kod sebe,ko ce sad znati.....da je bar ona,neznam koliko e me jos htjeti drzati tako na kontrolama posto sam presla termin....vec mi i pregledi postaju prebolni....voljela bih ako ce me inducirati da to bude dr.Stasenko jer mi je vec dosta muskih *mesara*....

----------

